# Making hash, Oil, Tincture, THC Pills and Butter



## Jester88 (Feb 28, 2009)

EHY
 Hows everyone goin? were gonna learn how to make hash, hash oil and cannabutter today how cool is that

Anyways this is for all you noobs to the hash area of things... 
 Below are some links to some videos on the various hash makin methods there are 

 If you watch the vids you should be able to make your own... if not pm me your problem or post it. well be able to figure out a way for you to do it with what youve got to work with i guarantee. these aare the best vids i could find that would help people the most 

Ice Water Extraction....
 this is the most cleanest of all methods and the way which i now favour i used to do the gumby method (well my versions anyway) and got pretty damn good results... got maselves some bags and that was the best choice ive ever made 

 With BUBBLE BAGS
Jorge Cervantes - How to *make hash*

part 1 *bubbleman* making hash at the cannabiscup expo
part 2 *bubbleman* making hash at the cannabiscup expo
part 3 *bubbleman* making hash at the cannabiscup expo
BubbleBag

Bubble Bag *Hashish* From Shake, Leaf or Bud (Part 1 of 
Bubble Bag *Hashish* From Shake, Leaf or Bud (Part 2 of 
Bubble Bag *Hashish* From Shake, Leaf or Bud (Part 3 of 
Bubble Bag *Hashish* From Shake, Leaf or Bud (Part 4 of 
Bubble Bag *Hashish* From Shake, Leaf or Bud (Part 5 of 
Bubble Bag *Hashish* From Shake, Leaf or Bud (Part 6 of 
Bubble Bag *Hashish* From Shake, Leaf or Bud (Part 7 of 
Bubble Bag *Hashish* From Shake, Leaf or Bud (Part 8 of 

 WITHOUT BUBBLEBAGS AKA GUMBY HASH
The Amazing "*Gumby*" *Hash*, Hashish,Bubblehash, Method.
*Bubble hash*
Bubble hash
"*Gumby*" *Hash* Method *2* - EAI Version
*The Gumby Hashish Method*: *Chillin With Uncle Bobby*. *Part* #1
The *Gumby* Hashish Method: Chillin With Uncle Bobby. Part #*2*

if you research the gumby method you could change the end an use bordies or something with close to the same amount or less water flow this immitating oneof the bubblebags  

 also
if your using a small amount get a plastic container crush some of the ice leave some whole..... 
put the weed and ice in the container put in some water and leave a bit of air space so when u shake it it crushes the mash better......
then shake it for 15 min half an hour or so its up to you.....
then run through your some fllywire or some mesh to catch the mash and let the liquid fall through into another container....
then get your bordies or chosen filter material and run it through that a few times maybe ven reshaking and repeating the process...

then youve made some bubble hash scrape it off the filter put on cardboard then wait.
also (you could throw another piece of material into it as well thats large enough threades to catch the crappy hash n use the second for good hash) i never did this tho...

or do what i did get some bubblebags.. herborizer on ebay has some good ones honestly look at them its worth it.

Hot Water Extraction....
*Russian Hash*
another *russian hash* video
russian hash 3

Cannabis Butter (not hash)
Part 1 Medical Cannabis *Butter* AZ
Part 2 Medical Cannabis *Butter* AZ
Part 3 Medical Cannabis *Butter* AZ
Part 4 Medical Cannabis *Butter* AZ
Part *5* Medical Cannabis *Butter* AZ
Part 6 Medical Cannabis *Butter* AZ
Part 7 Medical Cannabis *Butter* AZ

Cannabutter : How To

 Butane Extraction.... (makes oil)
*Making* BHO (quick demo)
how i *make* my canna *oil*
How To *Make Hash Oil*
How to *make Hash Oil*
Honey Oil. (1)

i used to make honey oil just fine when i used certain 600 ml soft drink containers as my tube.
you want to put a whole in the bottom for the butane and piece (they normally come in the lid). Then whatyou wana do is put a small hole in the lid for everything to escape... if you make the hole too big just elastic band an appropriot piece of material around the lid (remembering hash has to come through dont want to trap any of that... what a waste that would be)


Silkscreen Hash
guide to *make hashish*
How to *make hash* from trimmings
*How To Make Hash*

 You could also make a box that has silkscreen in one side and shake it onto your desk or glass  works sweet  its almost exactly the same as the listed but you shake the box... 

Grinder Hash
how to *make hash* in less than 10 min
HOW TO *MAKE* KEIF *HASH* REAL QUICK


 Alcohol Extraction.... (makes oil)
Vol. 1 of 2 Making Honey *Oil* With Isopropyl Flames
Vol. 2 of 2 Making Honey *Oil* With Isopropyl Flames

 ill just write this one down till i find some really good vids its ez enuff 

1: pour alcohol, rubbing alcohol or metho in a jar.. 

2: put whatever your using to make your hash in it "ie leaf bud stems whatever"

3: then youl need to leave your mash in it for a week or two and shake it a few times each day .

4:after the times up catch th crap in mesh whatever you want to use just dont carry any plant matter through dont (dont us a filter that will stop the hash passing through though)

5: then once youve seperated the plant matter from the liquid put it in a container thats suitable for how you choose to evaporate the liquid evaporate the alcohol/metho till your eft with just a black oil "this is your hash oil let it dry propperly if you want.. but remember everything leaves behind some water which will keep it like in oil form for a while. i was always too impatient its black cos you get chlorophyl and what not carry through dont worry too much.

its alcohol dry it out however you reckon to do it

ie: 
1: a hair dryer or the sun
2: put a tray in a tray of warm water
3: set it on fire for fastest results (this will ruin it tho
4:microwave it.....seriously people its safe microwaves get used for a fair bit more than that im afraid "just make sure your microwave doesnt spark" iveseen it done many times so dont worry too much and not to put a naked lame or spark near it.

BASICALLY HOWEVER YOU WANT 

i recomend letting it dry naturally or something light... like like the hair dryer idea

also for most ppl itd be best to do outdoors only 

 Also people may argue over chopped weed, unchopped weed, dry weed and not dry.
 but the truth is.... its up to you 
 i personally favour dry for certain extractions such as the butane and alcohol extractions. as to the ways they get dried generally but with the bubblebags it doesnt really matter but i personally favour dry allways dont know why that is tho....

 Also as far as oils concerned you can dry it to a more hash like consistancy, or add some powdered fine kief or bud to it slowly to make it the exact consistansy hash is if done correctly you can even sell it as hash and people dont mind it 

Tincture

The whole basis behind a tincture is to use an alcohol to extract all the thc, and what not from marijuana.. often just filtered then drunk...

its actually the first step in alcohol extracted hash oil as you will see without the alcohol being extracted and just being drunk dabbed onto the tongue whatever.. Anyhoo heres some links

Cannabis *Tincture* Recipe by Sweet Baby Ruth

How to Make a *Tincture*!!!

*(any consumable alcohol works for this even things like lemon esscense which is a strong alcoholic food flavoring most of these will suffice  its just gotta be a strong alcohol base )*

How To Make THC Pills

*
THC Pills*

*My Method*
*this is for people who cant afford a thc pill making kit*

You can also make thc pills by making hash, hash oil even canna butter with any of the methods shown here or your own....

what you wanna do is just make it and dry it out as best you can (depends what your working with ie hash or hash oil 

then what you want to do is put the final product in some capsules... there are plenty of health food suppliments and what not that have capsules you can empty... just cram however much you want in each cap you empty 

YOU CAN ALSO Buy THC PILL KIT's 

 there you have it people i hope someone finds it helpfull 

 JESTER88

please feel free to comment if you want this is my final copy 
​


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 28, 2009)

by golly +rep to you for the great post. info's out there but man what a post!


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 28, 2009)

thaks man this one is actually my final copy i realised that i left tincture and thc pills out the other one lol.. i wanted to make one thread with everything 


this ones complete tho... i opted for vids cosd they pretty much explain themselves...

thanks man im glad someone liked it 

the reps comming strait back dude


----------



## Big P (Feb 28, 2009)

heres my thc pill recipe:

just grind up the weed to dust put in a very small pyrex dish add oil until saturated put in the oven at 295 deg f for 45 min

thats alll it takes the oil u get from that will blow your head off

i usually let it cool then addd a little corn starch to make it all evenly mixed then i pack the mix into pills,

i took 6 last night with my friend he flipped out bad cuz he cant drink and we took to much we had to help him walk home and he lives right next door.

i was ok cuz i had a few shots in me so i was able to ride it out

we each ate about 1 grams worth of nugs in the pills



i use one of these pill capper machines, i pour the liquid mix over it with the pills in the the holes and they just fill up evenly with oil weed and everything. i dont strain it even








i use the 000 size its the biggest. if u mix it right u should get about 5 pills per gram of weed








store them in the freezer or they will spoil

i recomend using extra virgin olive oil, but any high fat oil will work


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks for the excellent contrubution


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 3, 2009)

I've been using coconut oil for my thc extraction. I've also done pretty well with iso alcohol extraction, but the oil is a PITA to store.

My next project will be either a tincture or thc pills.

Quick question on the tincture, is there a recommended weed/alcohol ratio?


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 3, 2009)

oils not hard to store at all plus like i said if you got time put it in to some capsules _(lots of health food comes in capsules if your like me and cant find the empty caps easily... ya just empty the origional contents out... theres heaps of different sizes i use the caps from this joint relief pills)_ and eat it or scoop some out and spot it or put ut on a joint or cone whatever ya want..

so theres a way to store little quantities.
i use lids and shit. 

as for tincture its up to you really... to me just an alcohol extraction method without evaporating the alcohol out.. 

the question is do you want a stronger tincture or a nice accompanyment to the drink.
remembering most drinking alcohol is generally weak alcohol percentage too. and you could also use more alcohol and evaporate some out to make it stronger per shot.... most people make it either relatively weak ie a decent bud in a bottle. others like to put as much as the can in it... me i look at the bud and alcohol ratios and put a bit more than however many cones i think id want each shot to be remembering i want twice the amount at least when i eat it ........HAHA STONER RATIOS...* but in all honesty i wouldnt go over 40 bud/60 alcohol id assume there would be waste...
hopefully someone else could give better specifics... sorry but tinctures not my thing.. only done it couple of times and i like to play with my own measurments
i tought maself most of this crap after hearing about it and things like that **

like i said treat it like an alcohol extraction* but remember that the alcohol your usings not as strong and wont be able to extract as big of a volume.. heres some ratios i see other people say ill also post a page of a website for ya

*what others say*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
A standard tincture is at a ratio of one gram of cannabis to 35ml (1 ounce) of pure grain ethanol. At this strength, a dosage of 1.4ml of extract (2 squirts) mixed with water is barely noticeable, although it is a very effective appetite stimulant.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tincture:
Preparing a tincture with vodka can be used topically, sublingually or internally. Tincture Recipe 
You will need: 
Glass jar- 1 quart mason jar is ideal but any size will do.
3 parts ground marijuana. Leaf bud or shake.
4 parts high proof alcohol. Everclear or Vodka.
To make Tincture:
Fill jar ¾ full of herb
Fill rest of jar with alcohol; leave some room at top stir.
Shake jar one or two times a day for 2 weeks.
Strain through metal tea strainer or silkscreen. 
 You can use whatever kind of clean glass, not plastic, jar you have with a tight lid. One-quart mason jars are ideal. Grind the herb thoroughly in a blender. It should be well ground but doesn&#8217;t have to be a powder. You can use leaf, bud, shake, joint leftover, or stems. Too many stems will wreck your blender and a weaker tincture. Leaf work fine but for higher potency use shake or bud. Fill the jar ¾ full of herb; it does not have to be exact. You can use anywhere from ½ to 2/3 part herb but ¾ will make a full strength tincture. Use the highest proof alcohol you can, Everclear, which is 180 proof, but hard to find. So just use the highest proof Vodka you can find. Pour alcohol over the herb, filling the rest of the jar. Leave just enough space (an inch or so) at the top so that you will be able to shake the jar. Stir the mixture; the herb will absorb some of the alcohol so you may need to add more. Put the lid on tightly; label the contents and the date you started. It takes two weeks for the alcohol to extract all the active elements from the herb. Shake the jar once or twice a day for 2 weeks. The alcohol will rise to the top and a deep green/red color will develop. After 2 weeks of aging you can strain the tincture through a metal tea strainer or a silk screen into a small tincture bottle with a dropper. You can leave the rest in the jar if you want, it will age and mellow in flavor and you can strain off as much as you want at a time. Alcohol is a strong preservative it will hold for a long time, be careful when handling the tincture, it satins and will turn everything it comes in contact with green. Use Ultra Palmolive anti-bacterial dish soap, the orange kind, to clean the glass, metal or other ceramic utensils, (do not use plastic) sinks and counter tops works best at dissolving THC residue. 
Dosage varies per individual but start with half a dropper dissolved in hot tea or water. Hot tea will dissipate some of the alcohol and activate the THC a bit. It can be taken straight but may burn the tongue and has a very strong herbal taste. Enjoy and be well. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The recommended minimum cannabis to alcohol ratio is one gram of bud per 35ml (one fluid ounce). Some prefer up to seven grams per 35ml but others might find this too strong. Individual needs vary. Cautious experimentation is the key.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


seems i was close to being right this whole time tho....but i guess i could say i learnt something from my own thread lmfao.

hope this helped


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 3, 2009)

nice jester, seen this before, but i couldnt find it, thanks for re posting


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 3, 2009)

no probs i reposted cos i forgot tincture and thc pills...

mainly cos i dont make tincture much and i havent made a thc pill in a while either... just compress a little hash (*soft compress just so it holds together and makes it to my tummy*) and swallow if i ever feel like it lol..

but i spose having it in the caps has its novelty i guess.... so sorry i forgot guys.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> no probs i reposted cos i forgot tincture and thc pills...
> 
> mainly cos i dont make tincture much and i havent made a thc pill in a while either... just compress a little hash (*soft compress just so it holds together and makes it to my tummy*) and swallow if i ever feel like it lol..
> 
> but i spose having it in the caps has its novelty i guess.... so sorry i forgot guys.



He forgot.... HE FORGOT...HE FORGOT.....HE FORGOT...


great post 


out.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 3, 2009)

yup

i forgot..... i forgot.... i forgot..... i forgot

turns out i must be a bigger stoner than i thought lol

thanks for the compliment crackerjacks

this is for u


----------



## Mammath (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Jester

Have you ever heard that the cannabis needs to exposed to a little heat prior to it being used for tincture to change the metabolic structure of the THCA to THC so it's better absorbed?
I'm sure I read some where that 5 mins at 325F does the job.
There must be fine line though because i know that THC vaporises around that temp.
Have you heard about this?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 3, 2009)

It's allll good. 

Brings me back to my early days cooking weed in my mom's skillet.  "what's that smell?" "NOTHING MOM!!"


out.


----------



## jack tripper (Mar 3, 2009)

have you ever made bhang? i went to india a few years ago and got a green paste called bhang from a bhang shop. they said it was strong bhang, so i ate 1/4 of the dose. after an hour i started to hallucinate, i kept seeing my thoughts turn into images, the high was like very clean LSD with a sativa high, it lasted for 6 hours. i heard that they make it by pounding weed in a mortar.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 3, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Jester
> 
> Have you ever heard that the cannabis needs to exposed to a little heat prior to it being used for tincture to change the metabolic structure of the THCA to THC so it's better absorbed?
> I'm sure I read some where that 5 mins at 325F does the job.
> ...


heard about it never really worried about it for the same reasons youve stated lol.... works fine without doing it. i actually dont know anyone who bothers with that step

*BHANG SUGGESTION*
as for grinding it down with mortar and pestle to a paste never done it although i heard some ppl have done it with leaf when thertes nothing around but fuck that id just make oil lol.... never actually heard of that bhang stuff but i expect its just like eating a shitload of bud or makin oil tho.... you sure there was nothing else in it lol....

peace 
jester88


----------



## Mammath (Mar 3, 2009)

Here's a couple of Bhang recipes I found for those interested. I think you must of had some pretty strong shit JT.

*Flavoured bhang drink*
Ingredients
2 cups water
1 ounce marijuana (fresh leaves and flowers of a female plant preferred)
4 cups warm milk
2 tablespoons blanched and chopped almonds
1/8 teaspoon garam masala (a mixture of cloves, cinnamon, and cardamon)
1/4 teaspoon powdered ginger
1/2 to 1 teaspoon rosewater
1 cup sugar

Method
Bring the water to a rapid boil and pour into a clean teapot. Remove any seeds or twigs from the marijuana, add it to the teapot and cover. Let this brew for about 7 minutes.
Now strain the water and marijuana through a piece of muslin cloth, collect the water and save.

Take the leaves and flowers and squeeze between your hands to extract any liquid that remains. Add this to the water.
Place the leaves and flowers in a mortar and add 2 teaspoons warm milk. Slowly but firmly grind the milk and leaves together. Gather up the marijuana and squeeze out as much milk as you can. Repeat this process until you have used about 1/2 cup of milk (about 4 to 5 times). Collect all the milk that has been extracted and place in a bowl. By this time the marijuana will have turned into a pulpy mass.

Add the chopped almonds and some more warm milk. Grind this in the mortar until a fine paste is formed. Squeeze this paste and collect the extract as before. Repeat a few more times until all that is left are some fibers and nut meal. Discard the residue.

Combine all the liquids that have been collected, including the water the marijuana was brewed in. Add to this the garam masala, dried ginger and rosewater. Add the sugar and remaining milk.

Chill, serve, and enjoy.

*Hot Buttered Bhang*
Ingredients
half a cube (1/8 pound) of butter or ghee
1/3 - 1/2 oz. Of Marijuana Leaves
8 ounces of Vodka
1-2 pinches Cardamom seed
honey

Method
In a pan, melt the butter or ghee. Break up the marijuana leaves into the pan. Once the butter and leaves are hot and sizzling, add in 8 ounces of vodka. Be careful that the hot butter doesn't make the mixture splatter. Pour the Vodka in swiftly to avoid problems. Continue boiling the mixture for roughly 30 more seconds, stirring simultaneously. Add a pinch or two or powdered cardamom seed while boiling.

Once mixture has been boiled to desired amount, strain the fluids and mash the contents through a strainer. You should use a tool like a spoon to try and squeeze all the juices out. Throw away the mush, or reboil to try and bet more juices out. Pour the liquid into two 4 ounce wine glasses.

This Recipe serves two people. This is an extremely efficient method for extracting the THC. Add honey to taste and enjoy as a hot chocolate-esque Drink!

The effects of the recipe will be felt within 15 withings. Prepare to have a good time!


I might try this one day, I love Indian food.


----------



## jack tripper (Mar 3, 2009)

at first i thought it had lsd in it, but it made me fall asleep after 6 hours. i 've never been able to sleep right away after an lsd trip. j88


thanks for the recipes mammath


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah good lsd tends to last up to two days and when it wears off i found i never used to be able to sleep for a while....

but to be honest havent touched anything but the good old herb in a fair while now. but i must say i liked candy flipping 

*and yeah thanks for the recipies mammoth *


----------



## jack tripper (Mar 3, 2009)

i'll never do lsd again, i do grow san pedro cacti and will probably trip on them again


----------



## Mammath (Mar 4, 2009)

At some stage, through wisdom, we all call a halt to the the huli-duli's.
At some stage, through lack of wisdom, we continue along a path of self destruction.

I can still remember why I stopped doing Acid.
It's a coming of age.

Wise choice folks.

Stick to the 'erb. 
Grown, and consumed well, it can be just as nasty,  yet organic.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 4, 2009)

I spent 4 hours trapped between a persian carpet and infinite space once. That was the last time. Windowpane.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 4, 2009)

Great info on the tincture Jester, I think a small bottle of 151 may be in my future. 

Quick question for anyone that's ever tried it. Would boiling off some of the alcohol after straining the ground bud out leave me with a higher thc% tincture? I don't drink much liquor, so using fewer drops would be a plus to me.

A couple weeks ago I made a small batch of coconut oil with some sativa trimmings. After eating it, I fell asleep for about an hour, and when I woke up it almost felt like I was tripping. I can only describe it as the kind of high speed, deep thinking I always did about 2-3 hours after the peak of a good LSD trip. I don't do drugs anymore, but to get that high off a little pot is amazing to me. I'm hoping I can get that feeling again from either a tincture or pills. I kind of like the idea of a little eye dropper bottle full of a tincture...seems like it would be easy to control your dosages.

Anyway, great thread. Lots of excellent contributions. +rep for many.


----------



## Big P (Mar 4, 2009)

hey howard i was recently pondering the same thing,


like what if you made a heated alcohol tinciture but then u let all the alcohol evaperate so what your left with is a some super potent edible mash


then I wanted to take this super potent mash and maybe compress it in some sort of pill press, making super duper potent pills you can swallow


what do you guys think, can you let the alcohol evaporte after you make the alc tinc?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes...Ive done it it is quite easy grind up ur buds, put the matter in a mason jar and soak it with 91% alcohol. Shake it up good and strain pour the whole thing into a coffee filter and strain it into a clean wide piece of glass (helps the evaporation process. Usually within a day or two, you will have a black goo. Then if you want to save the grinded up stuff and remix back into the oil to get a putty. You can fill capsules with this.




out.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 4, 2009)

HowardWCampbell said:


> Great info on the tincture Jester, I think a small bottle of 151 may be in my future.
> 
> Quick question for anyone that's ever tried it. Would boiling off some of the alcohol after straining the ground bud out leave me with a higher thc% tincture? I don't drink much liquor, so using fewer drops would be a plus to me.
> 
> ...


yes it will the alcohol and water will evaporate out leaving thc behind (alcohol will evaporate out faster than the water) especially in things like vodka and what not... in doing so it leaves the thc behind and leaves a higher thc to alcohol ratio..... meaning more thc per shot, squirt, sip etc. = more stoned less pissed lol

you could let could even let it evaporate right down and have a version of isophoryl hash oil but with whatever you used (id use the propper things if i was going to do this especialy not flavoured essences and what not) 
The reason i mentioned it is cos you asked what will happen if you let it sit. and if you let it sit itd evaporate down till thres only a little water left evaporate that out and get oil.. untill it was..

im not a big drinker anymore either thats y tinctures not really for me too.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes...Ive done it it is quite easy grind up ur buds, put the matter in a mason jar and soak it with 91% alcohol. Shake it up good and strain pour the whole thing into a coffee filter and strain it into a clean wide piece of glass (helps the evaporation process. Usually within a day or two, you will have a black goo. Then if you want to save the grinded up stuff and remix back into the oil to get a putty. You can fill capsules with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah thats one way i make y caps.

and kinda like one way i makeoil workable, but i use *dry powder fine* fresh material....

and i only put the goo in the caps i dont mix it back with the mash i used to make it kinda defeatis the purpose id sa... youve just stripped it of most goodness use fresh stuff if you do thi id say... but like i said i dont do this for caps just put the goo in em..... only mix the dry poeder fine fresh material when i dont put it in caps to make it more workable and a hash like texture

glad to hear some people think along the same lines tho. thanks crackerjacks lol


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 4, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> (id use the propper things if i was going to do this especialy not flavoured essences and what not)
> .


I'm not sure what you mean by flavored essences. Is that like a citrus or mint extract?


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 4, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> yeah thats one way i make y caps.
> 
> and kinda like one way i makeoil workable, but i use *dry powder fine* fresh material....
> 
> ...


I agree Jester, I put the mix back in so it is easier to work with. The last time I just used oil, I looked like a kid after his first session with finger painting.... 

Essence? Makes me think of bodily fluids and Dr. Strangelove.....

out.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 4, 2009)

things like lemmon and vanila essence are high in alcohol%  they have good flavours and make good flavours for tincture.

to crackerjacks ext time try leaving a little to the side and getting it as powder fine as you can get it. then once done work it through till its a hash consistensy i find it better for the reason stated it hasent been sstripped of thc and what not 

lol as for that you looked like a kid finger painting..... ive looked like the incredible hulk before doing alcohol extraction hash oil lol when i was like 14. dropped it all over maself when i tripped up.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 4, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> things like lemmon and vanila essence are high in alcohol%  they have good flavours and make good flavours for tincture.
> 
> to crackerjacks ext time try leaving a little to the side and getting it as powder fine as you can get it. then once done work it through till its a hash consistensy i find it better for the reason stated it hasent been sstripped of thc and what not
> 
> lol as for that you looked like a kid finger painting..... ive looked like the incredible hulk before doing alcohol extraction hash oil lol when i was like 14. dropped it all over maself when i tripped up.



I had used up all of my alcohol by then too, so I was STICKY!!! 

No, that's a good idea of using fresh material, it would be better. Maybe even use some kief..

out.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 4, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> things like lemmon and vanila essence are high in alcohol%  they have good flavours and make good flavours for tincture.


Thanks, I think I'll try that. I live in a "dry" county, so that should save me a 1hr trip to the liquor store. Probably taste better too. I'd +rep ya again if the RIU gods would let me.


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 4, 2009)

I once stopped in Brunswick Ga. after a four hour drive and I pulled in to a nice looking fancy restaurant for dinner. I look at the menu and order a stuffed flounder with crab meat and tell the waitress to give me a dry martini while I wait. She frowns and tells me "this is a dry county". I'm like "what the heck does that mean"? She responds that they aren't allowed to sell me alcohol. I ask if it is illegal for me to have alcohol and she replies no, we just can't sell it to you. I pick up the water glass and excuse myself, walk out to the car, pop the trunk and make myself a martini with some bottles of booze i had. I walked back in and drank my martini while I waited....they got super pissed.... my flounder came out half frozen.. I told them I wasn't going to pay for that. They relented and told me on the way out i was going to hell. I turned around and quipped, "funny I thought i was just leaving it". They were not amused.


out.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 4, 2009)

its cool man lol. they should have the alcohol percentage on them 

i dunno i think it may be cheaper and bertter if ya got a high percentage alcohol ie vodka and add the flavouring and just evaporate some alcohol out that could be good havent tried it tho flavour may be too weak.... absinth has flavouring and is strong  its just i dont imagine id like to take a shot of lemmon essence lol. if you made it strong enough for drops on your toung to work, i spose that could be good.... but again thats just my oppinion loads of people woulld prolly like to disagree and thats cool too too


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 4, 2009)

My goal is to get high off a 5-10 drop dose. Mixed into some tea or fruit juice I don't think the flavor would be noticeable, but I've never tried it. I'm really just experimenting with all kinds of thc extraction methods to see what works best for me. 

In my head I'm picturing a small bottle of eye drops, emptied, cleaned, and refilled with a potent tincture. A few drops with my morning coffee, maybe a few more at lunch, and that should make for a pretty good day. If I can find the right sativa, I may even stay functional. 

It may not work out the way I plan, but I figure I can have some fun trying to figure it out. Anyone see any flaws in my idea?


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 4, 2009)

Jester, what sort of effect does absinthe have on you? Just curious, I don't know anyone that has tried it.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 4, 2009)

seems viable to me but id do a bigger batch and evaporate off till it was tailored to suit my needs


----------



## Mammath (Mar 4, 2009)

I've been looking into making a 'cannmist'.
This seems like a practical way to consume weed when ever and where ever.
I found this recipe which says to use 40% Vodka, would that be strong enough to extract the THC?
This recipe uses 2 batches of weed to increase the potency.
Also ,does anyone know a way to speed up the process?
Could you heat the mix in a water bath so it doesn't take so damn long to extract?

VICS Cannamist/Tincture Recipe

Supplies:
Converted cannabis
Alcohol (50% is preferred, but 40% vodka works just fine)
Organic mint
Organic honey
Large mason jar, x 2
Cheesecloth or fine mesh sieve
Dry heat conversion of THCA into THC:
&#8226;
Preheat oven to 325°F (160°C) exactly (use an oven thermometer to be sure).
&#8226;
Spread cannabis leaf or bud in a thin, 1 inch (2.5 cm) layer on a clean cookie sheet.
&#8226;
Put in the oven until the first of smoke or 5 minutes, whichever is first, remove, and transfer to glass or ceramic container to cool.
Tincture/Cannamist Recipe:
&#8226;
Pack a mason jar loosely but completely with converted cannabis product.
&#8226;
Add alcohol until the jar is full.
&#8226;
Seal, shake and put in a dark, cool place.
&#8226;
After week 1, strain mixture through cheesecloth or fine mesh sieve and add to another mason jar packed with converted cannabis and a few sprigs of fresh organic mint.
&#8226;
After week 2, strain mixture through cheesecloth or fine mesh sieve into mason jar.
&#8226;
Add organic honey to taste.
&#8226;
Shake/mix and then decant into bottles fitted with fine mist spray tops.
Dosage:
Initial Dosage: Spray two times on the inside of the cheek, and wait 30 seconds before swallowing. Wait ten minutes and if desired effect has not been reached, repeat on the opposite cheek. Wait ten minutes, and repeat until desired effect is achieved. Dosage will vary between users, but should remain fairly constant once established.
Effect will last for between 1-2 hours. Repeat use as needed.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 4, 2009)

HowardWCampbell said:


> Jester, what sort of effect does absinthe have on you? Just curious, I don't know anyone that has tried it.


not much.... we used to do the whole mic sugar set on fire then drink thing.... for me it was generally an up sorta drunk when drank this way... although not always . no hallucinations lol. that talks all a hype lol. 

havent used it maself but its a strong alcohol and thats all were doing here is an alcohol extraction..... you could use anything that was a form of pure alcohol or thing of the sort to do it... were using vodka and what not because theyre pollitically correct to be consumed lol...
and wont kill us or leave nasties behind that arent so safe.

*to mammath*

a water rinse never heard that one before making the stuff. i wouldnt try it especially when making oil.. remember i dont even bother with doing the heqating up thing i just dont see a point in wasting my time lol..

nice recipie by the way thanks for that


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 4, 2009)

If I can find some sort of extract tomorrow, I'm going to give this a try friday. I'm going to use this method because it's quick: http://www.greendragonsoda.com/#stove

I'll use the oven instead of the microwave for the decarb process, and use 1g of bud, other than that I'll follow the directions exactly. Any reason I can't use wet bud if I'm going to heat it in the oven anyway? Maybe 3 or 4g wet? I'm kind of short on dry bud right now, but I have a plant about ready for harvest.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 4, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> *to mammath*
> 
> a water rinse never heard that one before making the stuff. i wouldnt try it especially when making oil.. remember i dont even bother with doing the heqating up thing i just dont see a point in wasting my time lol..
> 
> nice recipie by the way thanks for that


Think you misunderstood Jester. I probably didn't explain it that well.

What I meant about the water bath is if you placed the 'Jar of mix' in a pan of simmering water, not the mix, but the 'whole jar filled with the weed and alcohol' and let it simmer for a while, with the lid off, would this speed up the extraction or help with a better quality extraction?


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 4, 2009)

Mammath, the green dragon website I linked to earlier has instructions for heating it on the stove. They say to keep the "jar of mix" at 160-165F for 20 minutes.


----------



## Mammath (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks HWC.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 4, 2009)

to howard
i assume the oven would speed dry it  and it shouldnt hurt none being wet cept itl have more green chlorophyl. and your not evaporating it down to make hash so i spose it should work..

remembering i dont really do the whole cark thing and i always use dry materials. but i like to get the liquid out. i just wouldnt let it get too hot.

to mammath

thats how i evaporate my alcohol out. no gas or flame stove *only use an electric stove  *

i dont think itdhelp the extraction none the alcohols doing the extraction if you heat it up itd just evaporate out leaving less to help the estraction along. thats just one thig that occured to me....

anyhoo hate to be rude and sorry if the last answers are shit or dont help i gotta go to the doctors and im about to be late lol.... sorry about that


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 6, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dTs7rh4up44&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dTs7rh4up44&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>[/youtube]

just gotta say i remember the film clip when it first came out.. and the chick in white is so dammmn fine 

peace
jester88​


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 8, 2009)

The grocery store had 2oz bottles of lemon extract for $1, so I got two of them. I ended up making two batches, so I used both bottles. My first try, I used 3.5g of wet bud. I dried it in the oven @ 200F for 20 minutes. I think it probably needed a little more time in the oven to dry out some more. My temps kept bouncing from 150F-170F on the stove, I had a real hard time keeping them stable. I ended up with about 1oz of tincture after evaporation.

I mixed 1/2oz of it with some dr pepper to try it out. I got a little bit of a buzz from it within a half hour, but I was high already so it was kind of hard to judge. I had the rest of that batch last night with some tea, and without smoking. I had a mild body buzz for a few hours. In my unscientific opinion, I got higher than I would have by eating a similar amount of pot.

The second batch I wanted to make sure the high alcohol % was not affecting my judgment, so I made it much more concentrated. I first heated the weed @ 200F for 30 minutes. I used 5g of wet bud this time. I kept the temperature of the mix much more stable this time while I was heating it. I kept a steady 165-170F temp for 20 minutes. When the 20 minutes was up, I turned the heat down until it was about 125F to let it evaporate some more alcohol out. I left it like that until it there was about 1/4oz of liquid left. I used about 30 drops of that batch in my drink about an hour ago. I have not smoked at all today, so I should be able to form an objective opinion of it. So far, I'm feeling pretty good. Very relaxed feeling, but still clear headed.

I plan to make another batch later this week, once I have some properly dried bud to use. The only thing I'm going to try different is heating the bud to 325F in the oven for 5 minutes. I found a great tincture thread on another forum, and 325F seemed to give the best results for the OP. Here's a link if anyone is interested:
http://boards.cannabis.com/concentrates/82380-definitive-green-dragon-revised-updated-combined.html

I've got to say that the lemon extract worked pretty well, and is easily found at most grocery stores. The flavor is VERY overpowering, so it's best mixed with something that goes well with lemon, such as tea. With my first batch, I could smell the lemon in my drink from several feet away. The smell of the second batch was not anywhere near as noticeable.


----------



## Big P (Mar 8, 2009)

nice let us know how it goes. i just took 3 of my thc pills 15 min ago,



i took 4 yesterday and was too freakin out. hope these 3 will be nice and mellow


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 8, 2009)

HowardWCampbell said:


> The grocery store had 2oz bottles of lemon extract for $1, so I got two of them. I ended up making two batches, so I used both bottles. My first try, I used 3.5g of wet bud. I dried it in the oven @ 200F for 20 minutes. I think it probably needed a little more time in the oven to dry out some more. My temps kept bouncing from 150F-170F on the stove, I had a real hard time keeping them stable. I ended up with about 1oz of tincture after evaporation.
> 
> I mixed 1/2oz of it with some dr pepper to try it out. I got a little bit of a buzz from it within a half hour, but I was high already so it was kind of hard to judge. I had the rest of that batch last night with some tea, and without smoking. I had a mild body buzz for a few hours. In my unscientific opinion, I got higher than I would have by eating a similar amount of pot.
> 
> ...


i preffer to start with dry weed that way no water comes out of the bud.... could you plese do one more testt whenever possible..... dont heat the weed in the oven and just use the alcohol and tell me if theres much of a differance (i dont think ther will be really.....) but it will be good to know 

also i would have used a half ozish to a litre of the stuff... and just kept evaporating until the mix was a strength i liked after leaving sit for a few days to a week and agitating every now and then...

dont get me wrong tho im of the oppinion it prolly will help noticibly with leaf tho who knows.... ive just never bothered with that step really


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 9, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> i preffer to start with dry weed that way no water comes out of the bud.... could you plese do one more testt whenever possible..... dont heat the weed in the oven and just use the alcohol and tell me if theres much of a differance (i dont think ther will be really.....) but it will be good to know


I would have rather started w/ dry weed too, I just was down to my last couple grams of it so I wanted to conserve. I've got a small perpetual harvest going, and I just cut one down this weekend. So I should have some more dried, but not cured by the end of the week. This particular plant has about 1/3 less trichomes than most of the other stuff I've grown. On top of that, the sample I took of it last week didn't taste all that good. So I may try to save as much of this bud as I can for experiments. I've got another one very close to finishing w/ a much bigger yield and better smell, so I'll have that to smoke on. 

I'll try one batch w/o the oven step just to compare. Did you want me to let the bud soak for a couple weeks, and leave out all heating? Or just skip the oven, but still use the stove?




Jester88 said:


> also i would have used a half ozish to a litre of the stuff... and just kept evaporating until the mix was a strength i liked after leaving sit for a few days to a week and agitating every now and then...


I was going for speed, that's why I used the stove to evaporate. I think I will make a batch on the stove, then let it evaporate over a few days before I strain the bud out. 

I think I could have evaporated some more off the second batch to increase the strength of each drop even more. Yesterday evening, I had 50 drops just to see what would happen. I got pretty high off of it, but it was different than a smoking kind of high. It was much more of a clear headed body high, but not really couchlocked if that makes any sense. It left me functional, and it had a mild euphoric type feeling to it. 

Any other requests for experiments? I've learned virtually everything I know about growing from RIU, so I'd be happy to give some knowledge back if I could. I've got quite a bit of free time for the next few weeks, so I'd like to take advantage of it. 

I've realized that $1 for 2oz of lemon extract is a great price, so I'm going to buy out the store next time I go. It's $3+ per oz everywhere else I've seen it. After that I'll likely switch to 151 or Everclear, as it's much cheaper per oz. If I can find either of them that is...


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 9, 2009)

Big P said:


> i took 4 yesterday and was too freakin out. hope these 3 will be nice and mellow


I've never come anywhere close to that point from ingesting weed...but I'm trying 

The tincture does seem to get me higher than a comparable amount of weed would in a firecracker or cooking oil. I'm starting to think that eating is less effective for me because I'm already kinda fat, so it takes a while for thc infused fats to work their way through my body. I dunno, just a theory.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 9, 2009)

ingesting is a different high generally effecting the body mainly my standard dose when eating the stuff at least doubles im fairly sure its the same for anyone... cept my mate eating it gets him wrecked lol. just so ya know not to expect the same thing.....
another thing i use metho i know peope who use acetone for hash making and im fairly healthy (what do use call everclear is it like vodka... just so i know im thinkin of the right stuff)... the best thing to use is ethenol or as close to 100% pure alcohol you can. especialy if ya dry it right down to hash oil.. the less water the better

*my experiment*
speed dryings cool it shouldnt damage aything really if ya have the temperature right... meaning not over heating... the alcohol actually evaporate ever slow slowly at room temp so ya just want to speeed that up a little.... 

basically just skip the oven step and make it from there... also when making oil and tincture you want t leave out for a few days to a week or two shaking or agitating it... it helps the alcohol separate the thc aand other psycoactive ingredients all that from the plant matter or your *mash*.

my expectations are the results wont be that much differant to using the oven..

also working with wet materials is fine i just favour dry especially if making oil or hash cos when the time coes to evaporate the stuff less water makes its way into the mix which makes it take ages to dry.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 10, 2009)

by the way thanks howard itle be appreciated by many


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 10, 2009)

n/p Jester. I got 4 2oz bottles of lemon extract today, so I should be able to make a few batches this week. I think I'll go w/ 1gr of dried bud to 1oz of extract, then evaporate down from there. I'll use the same bud for all of these tests to try not to skew the results.

Here's the plan:

Batch #1 Heat bud @ 200F for 20 minutes in the oven, then 20 minutes on the stove @ 165F

Batch #2 Heat bud for 5 minutes @325F in oven, then finish on stove 

Batch #3 Soak bud in a sealed container, shaking at least once daily. After 2 weeks, strain mixture. Then I will let the container sit open for a few days to allow some alcohol to evaporate.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 10, 2009)

my views 
remembering im no scientist just a person that loves his bud.

i think the oven step could play an advantage for wet weed cos naturally it will dry it and break it down... but dry weed especially if dried and cured properly you should be able to skip that step cos half of its already been done..

remembering i always use dry goods and it seems to work fine skipping the oven.. 

also i strain then evaporate  
a little heat shouldnt damage it much... remember a little heat will speed up evaporation you dont ned much

*a question*
were you just putting it in the oven and then sticking it on the stove for twenty minutes????

i have done the tests like that already and i find that giving it like a week to sit and shaking it every now and then tends to extract the best .. the longer it sits the more it will extract.

what about this idea just go about your tests they seem good and do one my way.

which is leave it for a weekish remebering to shake every now and then-- strain and filter it-- then let evaporate.. ---test

thanks for this man...

gonna rep ya for the research ​


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 10, 2009)

Jester, I guess I misunderstood. I thought #3 was your way. So you want me to skip the oven and the stove step, and just let is soak for a week or two in a cabinet? After the soak, strain and evaporate. Do I have it right this time? And the weed needs to be dried AND cured?

To answer your question, I was baking it in the oven in a pyrex pie pan. Then I immediately transferred the dried bud to a mason jar containing my 2oz of extract. The mason jar was then placed in a saucepan full of water on the stove and heated to 165F.

I'm under the impression that because the bud was not cured, the oven heating was required to speed up the decarboxylation (sp?) process. If I'm understanding correctly, cured bud has already undergone the process. Am I way off here?


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 10, 2009)

dried and cured would be best but just been sufficiently dried should suffice 
not al the mash i use is cured lol. bu curing breaks it down and what not anyways a little bit... 

nah your tests are all good... you did misunderstand me but if you put this up against all of them its bound to give accurate results..... remember to shake or agitate every now and then it makes sure it doesnt clump together makes sure it gets it all... the alcohol can get saturated too im fairly sure
but yeah youve got it 

your up to pace now by the way but i still dont find much diff beetween bud thats been dried (speed drying does lower quality a little bit.... 

but yeah thats what i think the whole oven step is about 

thaanks for your help by the way....


----------



## Mammath (Mar 11, 2009)

Fuck this is interesting.
I'm looking forward to making some kick ass tincture.
You guys are a wealth of information and experimentation.
Lovin it...


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks man i do what i can to help  
glad to have ya here....


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 11, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Fuck this is interesting.
> I'm looking forward to making some kick ass tincture.
> You guys are a wealth of information and experimentation.
> Lovin it...


Thanks for the kind words mammath. I'm having a lot of fun with this experimentation  Now if I could just find someone to pay me to be a weed guinea pig...

I'm going to go ahead w/ batches #1 & #2 since they won't take very long. 

The bud is still not dry enough for #3 yet. I'm thinking I'll give it about a week to cure once it's done drying. Once #3 is near complete, I will make another batch following either #1 or #2 method, depending which I like better. That should give a fair comparison of the heat vs time methods.

I'm guessing that the tincture with the long soak will extract the most thc. I'm just curious to see if it's enough of a difference to be worth the long wait.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 11, 2009)

i think it is personally worth the wait
but i could be wrong... my reasoning being id just preffer to get it all rather than waste....


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 12, 2009)

I was thinking about it some more last night and I decided that I should soak two different batches for two weeks. I'll let one soak as I described before. I'll take the other and preheat it in the oven before it soaks. That should help me figure out if the preheat is doing anything for me.

Last night I made a very small batch with .6 grams of bud. I preheated it @ 325F for 5 minutes. Then I cooked on stovetop as before. I then took the entire dose at once, mixed w/ a coke. The reason I wanted to do this is because all the other times I used tinctures, I never took the whole thing at once. I figured if .6g was a real heavy stone, I might want to reconsider taking an entire gram at once. 

It ended up being a nice, pleasant stone. Mildly euphoric, without any major couchlock issues. I went out and played catch for a while, and managed to do alright. So I guess I wasn't too seriously impaired. But I had no doubt that I was feeling it. 

Keep in mind this is not any kind of special bud, it's a bagseed grow. And the plant this harvest was from was the least impressive plant I've ever let mature before harvest. That's why I decided to experiment with it. So keep that in mind if you are trying to replicate dosages. I've got a few named strains started now, so a few months from now I may be able to give an update using some quality buds. I would not recommend starting with these doses if you have some quality genetics. 

I'm going to cook up #1 & #2 tomorrow, and sample them over the weekend. I'll report back the results.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I was thinking about it some more last night and I decided that I should soak two different batches for two weeks. I'll let one soak as I described before. I'll take the other and preheat it in the oven before it soaks. That should help me figure out if the preheat is doing anything for me.


thats a really good idea  i recko a week to a week and a half should be plenty tho especially if you shake it for a little bit every now and then 

thanks again for this 

your a champion howard


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 13, 2009)

Alright, #1 and #2 are ready. I'll try one of them out tomorrow, and the other on Sunday.

I don't know if it means anything, but the two batches look very different. #1 is a bright, clear, emerald green color. #2 is more of an olive green, and kinda cloudy looking.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 14, 2009)

i have some oppinions but wont be able to say till youve posted results.. dont want any mind tricks (meaning thoughts impacting your real results.. the brains a very powerful thing )

was the bud a bit damp???

but also i kinda expected it your lot that you let sit is gonna be darker still is my guess but it gives it a chance to get everything out of it 

the reason i ask what the bud was like kinda influences the decision something thats been dried and cured propperly will look more appealing too..

if it is damp seems the oven is a good step for looks but well have to see effects wise. im thinking it should be a pretty clos comptition with these two.. i think the left to sit will be more potent and couchlock like but who knows


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 14, 2009)

The bud was still slightly damp. Dry enough that I could smoke a bowl ok, but still a little wetter than I would have liked. I used only what I needed for #1 and #2. I'll let the rest dry a little longer, then give it about a week or so to cure.

I'm going to take my first dose in a couple hours. I have guests staying overnight in my computer room, so I may not be able to update until Sunday.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 14, 2009)

thats ok... looks like ya got some ginnea pigs  jokes

cool cant wait for the update


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 16, 2009)

Batch #1 review: This is the one I preheated @ 200F in the oven for 20 minutes. I have to say I was kind of disappointed with this one. It was just weak. I could feel that I had a little bit of a buzz going, but that was about it. I was very clear headed with no munchies. None of the euphoric feeling a usually get when I smoke. I'd compare it to taking a hit or two off of a bowl of schwag, except that the buzz lasted about 5 or 6 hours. I will not follow this recipe again.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 16, 2009)

Batch #2 review: Preheated @ 325F in oven for 5 minutes. This was clearly the better of the two. I'd compare it to smoking a small bowl of indica mids. It put me in a good mood for about 8 hours. It wasn't anywhere near a knockout punch, but I was high for quite a while. I was still pretty clearheaded, but I kept VERY slightly slurring my words when I talked. Nothing major, nobody I was with commented on it or knew about my experiment. But I had to speak a little slower the usual to make sure the words all came out right. I can't really say I had the munchies, as I didn't eat until about 6 hours after taking my dose. But once I did start eating, I had a real hard time stopping. Let's just say that there is a local buffet that may be rethinking their all you can eat steak and shrimp night 

I absolutely hate going to crowded places. For whatever reason I get very short tempered and am just miserable in malls and crowded restaurants. I avoid them whenever possible. This is one of my biggest reasons for smoking, as it mellows me out a lot. Prior to this weekend, I have not been to a mall in 3+ years.

I went to a very busy costco and then the mall after taking #1. Within 5 minutes, I was about ready to just go sit in the car and wait for everyone else. I didn't, but I gave it some serious thought.

I only went to a restaurant while taking #2, but I had none of those type thoughts. Even though the restaurant was extremely crowded and noisy, I was very mellow and actually had a very pleasant evening.



In my opinion, the higher oven temps for the preheat were much more effective. I do not yet know if that would change with totally dried and cured bud. I may make another batch or two using the oven step. In my research on the subject, I saw some things that suggested the optimal temps were in the high 200s. I may try to play around with temps and cook times a little to see what works best for me. But the rest of the experiment will continue as before.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 16, 2009)

cool 

also note it was in the oven less time tho.... so maybe the loong wait may surprise ya yet who knows... (maybe even to make it fair soak it for less time maybe a day or two if ya want cos naturally the longer it sits the more it can soak. this mix will prolly get the thickest too 

im actually a little surprised by these results... turnin out to be a bit more complicated than first thought but interesting... *thanks for this by the way..
*im thinking dried and cured buds may be a little different as well

im the same too. dont really like the public places lol


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 23, 2009)

I was real busy last week, so I haven't had much chance to update. I have some bud curing right now for the batches that will get a longer soak. I think this weekend I'll start the soak.

I made a couple batches last week. This was with different, much better bud that I had been using previously. I'd say it's comparable to some good mids. One went in the oven @ 245F for 1 hour. The other was @ 285F for 1/2 hour.

I thought both batches turned out really well. I can't really tell if one is better than the other. It made me a little sleepy, but not too much. It did however, put me in a GREAT mood. I just felt absolutely great for about 6-8 hours. My head was a little foggy though. And going into a crowded restaurant nearly overwhelmed my senses. Not in a paranoid, freak out kinda way though. If anyone has seen "half baked" it was kinda like the scene in the beginning where the guys all get high for the first time then go to the convenience store. 

One gram of this bud was more than I needed to take in hindsight. I think next time I'll try out a half gram dose. 

I can't wait for my satori to finish, I bet I can make some killer tinctures w/ that.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 23, 2009)

ehy welcome back....

hmm so ya got some curing yaay cant wait to see.. just realised to make this experiment work we need some oven bud to compare it against tho..

well still get good findings but we need oven buds for perfect results.. sorry man..
i reckon that the oven step will be needed for wet or damp buds dry buds and cured buds not really (moreso cured buds tho) but maybe dried cured and oven the best but i dont think it will be the case


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 23, 2009)

I am gonna do one batch w/ a 10-14 day soak and no oven, the other w/ the same soak and the oven step. If I have enough bud I may do another w/o the soak, just on the stove as all my previous batches have been done. 

All of those will be done w/ the bud I have curing right now.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 23, 2009)

cool those three would wrap it up.

also take into consideration the differance beetween the uncured buds tho..

thqanks for this howard


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 23, 2009)

Slightly off topic, but I wanted to share anyway. 

I've been wanting to make some special brownies for a while now, and last week I did. I started off by making a batch of cannaoil on the stove. I had about a 1/2oz of trimmings, a few moldy buds, and a couple males. I ground it all up, and boiled it on the stove with some oil and water. I put it on a low boil, and went outside to get a little work done. I've done this before, I figured that if I checked it in a 1/2 hour or so I would be fine. Can anyone guess where this is going...?

I got a little too industrious, and ended up being outside for closer to 90 minutes. I got back in the house, and was just about got knocked down by the smell. The water had all evaporated, and I had a bunch of burnt stems stuck to the bottom of my pot. 

I cooled it off, added more water and resumed the boil. Long story short, I managed to save what was left of the oil. I just ate a couple brownies an hour ago, and feel a little bit of a buzz.

But my house STUNK for about 2.5 days. I have never had any odor linger like that did. The only thing I can compare it to is burnt hair. 

Moral of the story? My 7th grade home-ec teacher was right, never leave boiling pot unattended on the stove.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 23, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> cool those three would wrap it up.
> 
> also take into consideration the differance beetween the uncured buds tho..
> 
> thqanks for this howard


Thanks for interest in my little project.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 23, 2009)

lol 

when i was young i thought id be right making a batch of hash oil and evaporate the metho on the gas stove and directing the airflow away.. needless to say you know what happened.. it caught on fire i took it outside and finished it. dropped some of it on maself and looked like the incredible hulk lol

e all leave it on the stove over night you must be unlucky as man lol


----------



## Brazko (Mar 23, 2009)

This has been an awesome thread to read up on, GREAT NFo'......I've been interested in finding a new method for consumption and now I have a whole slew of ideas made eazy to try out, Thanks to everyone thats contributed to this thread so far.....


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 23, 2009)

no probs 

glaad ya like it


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 24, 2009)

n/p Brazko. I'm having a good time with this. For small scale extractions it's hard to beat a tincture. For whatever reason it seems to give me higher, with less weed than oil extraction does. Pretty stealthy too. I'm real excited to sample my tinctures that will be getting the longer soak.


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 24, 2009)

i reckon 8 days would be plenty.. thats all i do when im making oil... i also shake it every now and then 

you can then put the oil in capsules swallow, wait and then get high... some may say slapphappy or they wouldnt do it but i say ive done it heaps and it hasnt bothered me none lol.


----------



## Brazko (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah, I'm still trying to Graduate, so this thread is like the Ultimate set of Cliff Notes for alternatives..., everythings been made real easy to understand and explained, Rep


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 26, 2009)

glad to hear ya like it..


remember if anyone has anything to add please feel free too 

peace out
j88
​


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Mar 28, 2009)

I am an idiot. Yesterday I made the two batches for the experiment, plus another for me to use this weekend. 

To make a long story short, I ended up mixing up one of my experimental batches with my batch for this weekend. 

The batch that wasn't going to get any heat is fine. It's put away in the back of a closet to soak. But I screwed up the one that was getting the stove treatment and the long soak.

I'll report on the effects of the batch I didn't screw up. I really wanted to be able to give a head to head comparison of the two methods. 

Since I'm all out of the bud I was using for the experiment, there will be a delay before I can do it again. The bud I have right now smokes too well for me to want to experiment with it.  I have another plant finishing up that looks like a good candidate for experimentation. I think it will be ready for harvest next week.

Sorry for the delay. I'll try to be less stoned next time I try to continue my experiments.


----------



## jimisimmortal (Mar 28, 2009)

what about bhang?


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 28, 2009)

HowardWCampbell said:


> I am an idiot. Yesterday I made the two batches for the experiment, plus another for me to use this weekend.
> 
> To make a long story short, I ended up mixing up one of my experimental batches with my batch for this weekend.
> 
> ...


lmfao sounds like something that would happen to me.... 

its all good tho bro.. im sure the one ya got sitting there will keep ya happy.. untill its gone that is lol. and ya have from memory to compare i spose lol



jimisimmortal said:


> what about bhang?


where ya grind it with a mortar and pestle????

dont they throw extras in propper bhang?? 

i havent made it so i wouldnt know sorry  ill find and slap a recipie up here when ii get around to it for ya sometime.... stay tuned and if i forget perhaps remind me lol

peace out
j88
​


----------



## jimisimmortal (Mar 29, 2009)

bhang,maybe ive got the wrong word for what im talkin about lol,it wasnt pronounced bhang,more like bong,with an o sound like born,if that makes any sense, i have never made it myself but have watched someone else do it,pretty easy to do, the guy got a bottle of full cream milk,put it in a big pot, added about a oz oz1/2 dry as bud,and then simmered it on a very low heat,like bathwater temp, for about half an hour with a lid on it,them stuck it back in the milk bottle,he didnt filter it just poured it in and stuffed some of the bud from the pot into it till the milk made it upto the top,them stuck it in the fridge,i had a glass of it with him 2 days later and i remember wishing i only had half a glass,was very strong body stone,abit like taking morphine,it was was alot stronger than any cookies ive ever had and i usually eat 2, it looked kindof like a lime milkshake,and smelt like a bud and a glass of milk would if you smelt em at the same time lol,im not sure if he shook it or turned it upside down between watchin him make it and drinkin it,i wouldve thought the milk would vseparate from the fat in the milk but it hadnt,he just put a tea towel over the neck of the bottle to filter it


----------



## jimisimmortal (Mar 29, 2009)

i have made a tea out of ground fresh roots,tasted like earl grey,sort of felt a bit of body there but it was probably just psychosomatic lol,did taste nice tho


----------



## Mammath (Mar 29, 2009)

jimisimmortal said:


> what about bhang?


I posted a couple of 'bhang' recipes on page 2 of this thread jimi.
Check it out - https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/166882-making-hash-oil-tincture-thc-2.html


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks mammath i woulda repd ya but yeah gotta spred some love lol


----------



## Mammath (Mar 29, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> thanks mammath i woulda repd ya but yeah gotta spred some love lol


Cool mate. 
Hey what's up with this country of ours? 
My buds going to be dry soon and I want to make a tincture but the only Vodka I can find is only 37.5% alcohol?
Don't we get the really strong shit down under?
Do you think that's strong enough to use as an extractor?


----------



## Jester88 (Mar 29, 2009)

theres blue label smirnoff that either 40 or 43 some shit like that
theres also a few stronger ones out there absinth for one.. lol thats part of the reason i used to just make oil and use metho lol.

theres always essences too but i dont really want them either. if you can get strong homebrew or pure alcohol make it with that and dilute it i dunno it may work lol.

but yeah it will work in vodka but its more just the drink (green dragon) best left to sit for a while and agitated. and i think its done with absinth if ya wanna do it propperly.. im not really sure

the more alcohol percentage the more it can extract and saturate itself with...


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Apr 6, 2009)

Great Post Man - alot of new and exciting things to try


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 6, 2009)

no probs glad ya like it


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Apr 7, 2009)

Last saturday night I used the batch that had been soaking. I think it had soaked about a week and a half to that point. 

I normally take my tinctures in the morning, without smoking so I can try and judge the effects. This time I took it in the evening, when I was already high. And I continued to smoke.  I don't think it really adds much to my original experiment, but I was HIGH. Higher than I've been in quite a while. Much higher than I would get from smoking w/o taking the tincture. Every time I got up and left the room I would forget why I got up to begin with. I got so high that I actually got a little paranoid. That hasn't happened to me in many years. Overall it was pleasant, but I'd say I was almost on the verge of being too stoned.

Since I screwed up the heat vs no heat comparison I intended this to be, I will redo that test as soon as I can. At this point I can't say if it was better or worse than the stovetop batches, but it is certainly worth more testing.

I'm going camping this weekend, so I'll need to make a large batch of tincture to get me through a couple days of no smoking at all. If I have enough bud left after that I will get started redoing my intended heat & a weeklong soak vs. no heat & a weeklong soak test.


----------



## Mammath (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey HWC, what are your mix ratios you are using again - bud to essence?
Also, how much of the tincture do you consume in a dose?


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Apr 7, 2009)

For my tests I have been using a gram of bud per oz of liquid. I have been taking the whole dose at once. That was with some pretty shitty bud though. 

With mids quality bud, a half gram of bud is plenty for a dose. So if I use two grams of bud, I expect to get about 4 doses of tincture. An average dose has me feeling pretty good for about 6 hours. And if I smoke after taking it, I get much higher than normal.

I normally don't measure out the amount of alcohol, I just use enough to cover the bud.


----------



## Mammath (Apr 7, 2009)

HowardWCampbell said:


> For my tests I have been using a gram of bud per oz of liquid. I have been taking the whole dose at once. That was with some pretty shitty bud though.
> 
> With mids quality bud, a half gram of bud is plenty for a dose. So if I use two grams of bud, I expect to get about 4 doses of tincture. An average dose has me feeling pretty good for about 6 hours. And if I smoke after taking it, I get much higher than normal.
> 
> I normally don't measure out the amount of alcohol, I just use enough to cover the bud.


Thanks mate. I'm gonna do a few different batches on the weekend myself based on your experiments. I'm just using some single malt whisky I have so don't know if it will be strong enough to extract, it's only 44%, we'll see.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 7, 2009)

it will still work just not as good as something higher in alcohol percentage.

the problem with normal alcohol for me wold be consumption rate.. drinks and shotties. id say the whole bottle may last about two hours lol. plus id use a bit more than a gram of bud..

i smoke on average 6 grams a day if not more. but i still reckon id pass out a few hours afgter consumption where as normally we'd be drinkin till the morning.

my ratios would be something like this for weak alcohol and tincture.
around 1/3 bottle buds and almost two thirds full of alcohol.(if your making hash oil use the highest you can get ie metho if all else fails... then go around the 50/50 markish) 

i wouldnt use trim for a small batch of tincture.. hmmm maybe i would if it was really crystaline coated actually 

thanks for all the help again by the way howard ill see if i can rep ya 

this is for you 

peace out 
j88


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 7, 2009)

gottta spread some love 
remind me later


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Apr 7, 2009)

Good luck and let us know how it goes. Your whisky should work, but it may take a little longer to extract the thc.


----------



## HowardWCampbell (Apr 7, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> i smoke on average 6 grams a day if not more.
> 
> thanks for all the help again by the way howard ill see if i can rep ya
> 
> ...


Forget the rep, just let me hang out with you for a day.  j/k

Thanks for all the feedback with my little project.


----------



## Mammath (Apr 7, 2009)

I'll just be making 2 or 3 small 50ml mixes with the whisky but i'll be using some pretty potent buds from my recent harvest so that should help.
Definitely going to let them soak for a week or so if i can wait that long.
Thanks for ya help guys.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 7, 2009)

no probs lol

im still gonna rep ya if i remember to tho


----------



## lstme (Apr 26, 2009)

hey guys. great thread. thanks for all the great info this tincture business sounds like fun.

i was thinking...could i make a tincture using balsamic vinegar? i have heard of herbal vinegar so i imagine it would work the same.

i know a really good recipe that has a garlic and balsamic vinegar marinade for steak.

do you think making the balsamic vinegar tincture, marinating a steak and cooking it up would get someone high?


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 26, 2009)

lstme said:


> hey guys. great thread. thanks for all the great info this tincture business sounds like fun.
> 
> i was thinking...could i make a tincture using balsamic vinegar? i have heard of herbal vinegar so i imagine it would work the same.
> 
> ...


i have no idea

sorry mate ill have a look closest i can find so far is this... theres a recipie among these that contains vinegar but thats as close as i could find.. 

*CONTENTS:*



Question
Introduction
Bud Butter
Tea
Hot Buttered Bhang
 
Chocolate
Chocolate Buds (Brownies)
Gaspo's Zauber Cuchlis (Magic Brownies)
 
Stir Fry Bud
Banana Cake
Banana Loaf
Breakfast
Leary Biscuit
Nutella Biscuit
S'mores
Alcohol (Liquid) Preparation
Notes
Revision History
 



*QUESTION:*

"How do I prepare marijuana or hash to be consumed with my THC-absorbing gastrointestinal system?"
*INTRODUCTION:*
Most recipes call for the manufacture of a certain quantity of "Bud Butter," which is then used as butter would normally be used for cooking. THC is not a water-soluble compound, so butter would naturally be a good carrier substance for ingestion. One version of a recipe for this kind of butter is included, the recipes are not. Comments in [brackets] are by the original author of this FAQ.
*BUD BUTTER*

Melt a pound of butter in a pan. "Mix 30 grams (approximately an ounce) of thoroughly sifted cannabis into it. The amount of cannabis used may vary dramatically depending on the potency of the material and the desired potency of the butter. Let it boil carefully a couple of minutes (or even as long as 10-15 minutes) until the butter has gotten a green color from the grass. Then squeeze the butter through a fine strainer. While you use the strainer, keep the leaves away in a corner of the pan by using a spoon. Squeeze hard to get out as much of the butter as possible.

To warm up the pan a little will make the butter flow more easily. Also strain the butter that is gathered in the deeper parts of the pan. If you don't want any remaining leaves in the butter, you can strain it through some muslin. A problem concerning this is that you will loose some butter in the muslin. Don't throw the leaves, they still *may* contain viable THC. The leaves can be cooked in milk or vodka and become a tasty and effective drink. Hot milk or vodka might also be poured through the muslin, thereby saving some of the butter. You can fry more leaves in the same butter if you want to increase its strength.

[General "word on the street" is that the bud left over after the extraction is worthless and should be thrown away... I left the comment in the recipe because boiling the used pot in milk *really* does taste good. I have not experienced consuming the beverage at what might be called a "baseline," so I do not know if it has psychoactive qualities. Film at 11.]

A simpler and stronger version of the cannabis butter (or ghee)... by mixing melted butter with hashish or hashish oil instead of pot. It is not necessary to fry this as long as in the case with the pot. Just warm it up and mix it until the hashish or hashish oil is dissolved in the butter. You can put as much hashish (or hashish oil) into it as you want. Another plus is that there are no remaining leaves with THC to worry about.
*TEA*

A FOAF is a cook whose closer friends (certainly not me) enjoy such intoxicating pleasantries. From what I've heard, the cannabinoids won't dissolve in water at any temperature. Browsing through my FOAF's cookbook, Adam Gottlieb's _The Art & Science of Cooking With Cannabis_(20th Century Alchemist, 1974), one might come across...
*HOT BUTTERED BHANG*
"In a saucepan, melt half a cube (1/8 pound) of butter or ghee. Crumble a good handful of marijuana tops or leaves (1/3 - 1/2 ounce [!$WoW$!]). Stir the grass into the molten butter. Continue stirring over medium heat for one minute. While it is hot or sizzling, add 8 ounces of vodka. Be cautious that the hot butter does not make the mixture spatter. It is best to pour in the vodka swiftly. Continue to boil for 30 seconds or more, stirring all the while. A pinch or two of powdered cardamom seed may be added during the boiling. . . .

"After boiling as much as desired, strain the liquids. Press the mash in a strainer with the back of a spoon to remove all the juices. Discard mash or boil it again in fresh vodka to salvage more materials. Sweeten to taste with honey if wanted. Pour the liquid into 4-ounce wine glasses. . . . Serves two. [!!]

"This recipe is not only an efficient method of extracting the active principles from marijuana, and an excellent medium for assimilation (alcohol, butter and honey), but it also has a delicious and satisfying flavor. It is reminiscent of hot chocolate, but is much more pleasant to drink. It is one of the most swiftly absorbed cannabis concoctions. The effects of the grass may be felt in less than fifteen minutes. Cheers!"
 
*CHOCOLATE BUDS*
Start with Hershey's Premium Baking Bar Unsweetened Chocolate. On the back is a recipe for brownies which includes 1 cup butter, 4 squares of chocolate, 2 cups sugar, 4 eggs, 1 cup of flour, and vanilla extract. Start with dry cannabis leaves and grind them in a coffee grinder to a fine powder. Put in a measuring cup until ~75 ml of "green flour" is made. Fill to the 1 cup mark (250 ml) with regular flour. Proceed with recipe on box: Heat oven to 350 F, Grease 13x9x2 (inch) pan. Heat butter and chocolate and stir with wooden spoon until smooth. Stir in sugar. Add eggs one at a time. Add vanilla extract and stir in flour mixture. Add nuts if desired (a very nice touch I think) and bake for 40 minutes. It seemed to take 10 minutes longer than the box suggested (30 minutes) to be completely baked through. Makes 3 dozen brownies. Take 2 and wait an hour. Take 4 and cruise for 12 hours. Enjoy!
*GASPO'S ZAUBER CUCHLIS (MAGIC BROWNIES)*

Ok, I normally use hash (that's the most available), but you could just substitute grass by grinding it up real fine (use a pepper grinder, and you can get rid of those stems too, but they have a harder taste).

_Rules:_
Warn your guests to wait one hour after the first brownie until they have a second one. The buzz from eating is different than smoking it, and even the heaviest smokers may have a hard time recognizing the effects at first. 

_Ingredients:_

200g butter (margarine won't work)
200g unsweetened chocolate
250g sugar
4 eggs
200g flour
splash vanilla extract
100g dark chocolate (regular candy type)

_Directions:_
over low heat, melt butter in saucepan.
once butter is just slightly bubbling, mix in ground up hash and stir for 5-10 minutes, taking the pan off the heat every now and then to keep the butter from steaming too much (the magic actually steams out too I think).
melt unsweetened chocolate into butter, stirring constantly.
when all chocolat is melted totally, splash a few drops of vanilla in. If you can hear the vanilla sink to the bottom and "sizzle", the the mix is hot enough. So, remove from heat. If it doesn't sizzle, then your low setting is low enough. I usually just turn off the heat, but leave the pan on the burner (for a ceramic stove).
stir in the sugar little by little (so it doesn't clump)
once all the sugar is mixed in, beat the eggs and mix them in.
add the flour (stir in first so it doesn't blow all around), and use an electric mixer on LOW (it's a waste to splash magic all over the kitchen) until the whole bit is smooth and there are no lumps or pockets of flour.
break dark chocolate into nickel size chunks, and stir in.
pour mix into shallow pan (2-3cm), and pop in medium heat oven for about 30-40min. NOTE: I never time the puppies, I just look at 'em and know. A toothpick will come out with just a little brown color when they are done.



*STIR FRY BUD*

1 Red Pepper
1 Green Pepper
1 Yellow Pepper
1/2 small onion
butter
herbal seasoning of your choice
Slice the peppers lengthwise into strips about 1/2-3/4 inch wide.
Chop the onion.
Throw everything together in a skillet with the butter and sauté.
Serve over rice.
Wait an hour.
ENJOY!


_Tips:_ It's best to use real butter because herbal seasonings are fat soluble. You want the butter to carry the goodies. Use of a vegetable-oil-based margarine won't work as well. If you're cooking this with friends, take turns standing over the skillet stirring the veggies and seasonings. You don't want one person to have *all* the fun, as the vapors can be quite intense.

[We'll take your word for it.]


*BANANA CAKE*

Hi ! I finally got my shit together and found the recipe for you ... It's basically a normal banana cake, except we prepared the dope in the following way. We took the butter and slowly melted it in a BIG wok. Then, when it had all melted we threw in the dope and stirred it all around, making sure it was covered in butter. Then we just followed the recipe as normal, throwing in the dope/butter mix when it asked for it. Oh, let the dope/butter simmer slowly for a while, to get all the THC. We left the dope in the butter when we made ours, and it gave us a HUGE spin out ...
*BANANA LOAF*

125 g butter
1 cup sugar - we actually put in 2 cups, and it tasted just perfect
2 eggs
2 bananas (ripe ones)
1/3 cup of milk - well enough to give it the right texture, wet, but not runny
1 teaspoon vinegar
2 cups flour
1 teaspoon baking soda

Oven Temperature : 180 C (350 F)

Cream butter and sugar. Add eggs. Beat it all well. Mash up the bananas. Stir them into the bowl. Mix milk and vinegar in a cup. Sift the flour and baking soda in a separate bowl. Add flour and milk to the butter bowl. Mix it all well. Spread evenly in a greased 22 cm x 12 cm loaf tin. Bake it for 1 hour. (we actually cooked ours longer - basically cook it until you can stick a clean dry skewer in the middle, and come out with a clean dry skewer)

Leave til next day to slice and butter.

We cooked ours at about 5:30 pm, and went to a party as soon as it was ready. They were devoured in about 5 seconds ...

Re : how much dope to use ...

We made the equivalent of 3 of these, and used an ounce of leaf, and everyone was blown out. Obviously, the more you use, the more blown out you'll get.
*BREAKFAST*

Try adding 2 heaping tablespoons of manicured, cleaned, finely chopped buds to your breakfast cereal (3 works better), add milk and sugar like normal and voilà. works, stays with you and is different!

["AND is DIFFERENT!" Yes... have we had our head checked? Last time I ate 2 "heaping" tablespoons of buds was when I was in the back seat of a police car. Not fun.]
*Leary Biscuit - minor variation*

The Leary Biscuit recipe for a microwaved cracker, cheese, cannabis: http://leary.com/news/health/BiscuitRecipe.html (cache):

A minor variation on the Leary Biscuit recipe was suggested by Sage The Prophet:"Being an athlete, I don't like to smoke, and since I'm a college student, my access to cooking facilities is limited. I was primarily concerned about detection. I have found that the smell of weed when using this recipe is minimal, and can be made non-existent by placing the bud under the cheese. Microwave for 20 seconds. perfect."​
*Nutella Biscuit*
Take a graham cracker, Ritz, or other cracker and cover it with Nutella (a chocolate-hazelnut spread).
Place about 1 gram of cheap herb on nutella covered cracker.
Sandwich with another nutella covered cracker.
Either: Microwave for about a minute but keep an eye on it; some microwaves have very high settings
or: Bake in oven or toaster for 10-20 minutes at 300 degrees
 
Notes:
Graham crackers can be good, but don't work well in microwave.
The general idea is to cook the cracker but not burn it.
They have been a huge hit at Goucher College!


*S'mores*

(similar to Nutella Biscuit)
Take a graham cracker, use either chocolate or Nutella (a chocolate hazelnut spread), make a layer on graham cracker.
Place about 1 gram of cheap herb on chocolate.
Place marshmallow on herb.
Place second graham cracker on top.
Toast for 5-15 minutes or Microwave for 30-90 seconds (depends on microwave)
 
Notes:
Graham crackers can be good, but can get yucky in microwaves.
In toaster, toast on piece of aluminum foil to keep the chocolate from running messily.
If using real chocolate, make sure to melt the chocolate.
The general idea is to cook the cracker but not burn it.

*Alcohol Preparation*
By Evil Sam

One 750ml bottle of grain alcohol (vodka works too but the higher the proof the better the absorption) take anywhere from 7-28 grams of MJ and chop it up real good, stems and all. In my opinion using lower grade MJ is better for consumption than for smoking. This is why I use 28 grams in my version. Its also more cost effective. Once all the MJ has been chopped (I use my coffee grinder) drink or pour off a couple shots (so as not to overflow) of the grain and funnel the MJ into the bottle.

This next step is the most difficult. Go to your calender and mark off a minimum of 3 weeks from the day you poured the MJ into the bottle and then place the bottle in a closet and forget about it. When the time has come you can strain the MJ out or leave it in, it is all preference. By this point your grain should be a dark green color almost blackish. Start with a 1/4 or 1/2 shot (depending on amount used initially) and mix it with some juice or whatever your favorite beverage is. Effects can be felt as soon as 5-10 minutes.

Be careful with this recipe! Always start low (as with all drugs).

Alcohol Preparation Notes:
 the original recipe consisted of only stems and shake that I had collected from my dorm hall and it was just as strong.
 Effects of cannabis come on more rapidly in liquid/alcohol preparations than with food-based oral cannabis preparations.
 


*NOTES:*
The longer you cook hash and butter together, the sooner the effects seem to come on. Don't let the butter bubble too much, or you can taste the hash in the end-product.

Vary the sugar according to the "bitterness" of the hash. I can't really explain that, but if you eat raw hash too, you'll know what I mean.

Vary the flour to get chewy/fluffy brownies.

About 1dl of buttermilk is pretty good too added just before the sugar, add extra five minutes before adding the eggs.

When you put the dark chocolate in (see GASPO'S ZAUBER CUCHLIS), this is the time to add other things like chopped walnuts, M&M's, pecans, caramel, and so on. I like to add white chocolate with pralines (also looks cool with white swirls in the end product). 

Hash oil will work too, although it if you can smell any alcohol in the oil, you should heat the alcohol out before mixing into the butter.

[ 'You govern a kingdom by normal rules;
You fight a war by exceptional moves;
But you win the world by letting alone,
How do I know that this is so?
By what is within me!
The more taboo and inhibitions there are in the world,
The poorer the people become.
The sharper the weapons the people possess,
The greater confusion reigns in the realm.
The more clever and crafty the men,
The oftener strange things happen.
The more articulate the laws and ordinances,
The more robbers and thieves arise.'
{Tao Teh Ching #57, Lao Tzu}]

Hash Ice Cream   Crumple up about 1.5 - 2 grams of hash. 
Add the hash to a bowl of vanilla ice cream. 
Use a spoon to stir the ice cream hash mix. 
You will have a soft ice cream Heavenly Hash mix.  
 Eat it. 
Wait for about an hour. 
The stone is a deep body stone. 


well i done some research and as i thought theres no extraction containing vinegar sorry. just make some hash cook some steak and put the hash on top or cook with it i dunno. 



make some butter and use the make a butter based sauce to put over the steak is all i can think of sorry


----------



## Mammath (Apr 26, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> i have no idea
> make some butter and use the make a butter based sauce to put over the steak is all i can think of sorry


That's a great idea Jester.
A nice buttery mushroom sauce made from canna butter will go nicely on a big sirloin and should get you utterly wasted.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 26, 2009)

thc or more precisely cannabinoids are either oil or alcohol soluble there are other solvents that work but not good for cooking. so if your concoction contains enough fat it should work fine although if heat gets to high the thc will vaporize stay below 350 degrees and it should work fine the more fat(butter etc..) the better for proper extraction of the thc. peace


----------



## lstme (Apr 26, 2009)

thanks for the fast response Jester. given me some great inspiration.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2009)

Yo Jester! 

Here's the real deal Bhang recipe, careful it ain't for no greenhorns!!!!!

*[FONT=&quot]Bhang[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
Bhang is an old Indian recipe for a powerful weed drink[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]2 cups water
1 ounce marijuana (fresh leaves and flowers of a female plant preferred)
4 cups warm milk
2 tablespoons blanched and chopped almonds
1/8 teaspoon garam masala [a mixture of cloves, cinnamon, and cardamom] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1/4 teaspoon powdered ginger
1/2 to 1 teaspoon rosewater
1 cup sugar [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bring the water to a rapid boil and pour into a clean teapot. Remove any seeds or twigs from the marijuana, add it to the teapot and cover. Let this brew for about 7 minutes. Now strain the water and marijuana through a piece of muslin cloth, collect the water and save. Take the leaves and flowers and squeeze between your hands to extract any liquid that remains. Add this to the water. Place the leaves and flowers in a mortar and add 2 teaspoons warm milk. Slowly but firmly grind the milk and leaves together. Gather up the marijuana and squeeze out as much milk as you can. Repeat this process until you have used about 1/2 cup of milk (about 4 to 5 times). Collect all the milk that has been extracted and place in a bowl. By this time the marijuana will have turned into a pulpy mass. Add the chopped almonds and some more warm milk. Grind this in the mortar until a fine paste is formed. Squeeze this paste and collect the extract as before. Repeat a few more times until all that is left are some fibres and nut meal. Discard the residue. Combine all the liquids that have been collected, including the water the marijuana was brewed in. Add to this the garam masala, dried ginger and rosewater. Add the sugar and remaining milk. Chill, serve, dream on.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2009)

My own version of weed milk is much simpler and doesn't have half the ingredients for a tikka massalla in it!

1 pint of milk per person indulging (full fat blue top for best results)
£5-10 of grass per person
1 spoonful of honey or syrup 
flavouring of your choice 

Pour the milk into a saucepan.
grind up the herbs add to the milk. 
Bring to simmer, NEVER to the Boil this will make the milk curdle. simmer for 15-20 mins 
This allows the thc to fully bond to the fat in the milk.
add a spoonful of honey or if making lots a couple spoons full.

at this point you can strain out the plant matter as the thc is now in the liquid, or you can leave it in but its better without the bits in your teeth...

add flavouring of your choice i generally add coffee to mine or cocoa powder or both haha but any flavouring will do or you can go without it tastes awesome.

gives a nice buzz for a couple of hours kinda stoned from the belly up. dont expect it to hit you like a bong rip, it'll creep up till your like dude im fuckin baked...

peace

Don


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks don gin your a champion?? the milk one i may try one day when i have the spare weed 

is propper bhang any good???

oh and thanks for the compliments people  any feedback or additions are appreciated

peace out
j88


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2009)

Word Jester no problems dude! and yeah bhang is hardcore in india they make different grades of it. its an unusual sweet taste like errr well not much really a bit like a weed flavoured chai tea if you've ever tried it?!

check this vid man super power 24 hour no toilet no shower!!!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yEhXjnoGriI


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 27, 2009)

i think its a pretty catchy slogan really lol.

i like the concept its like a mcdonalds... but with weed and cool names


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2009)

i dont know bout you jester but i dont want to take anything that stops me going to the toilet for 24 hours lol


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 27, 2009)

i already do ... side effects of pain killers lol.

but yeah id preffer to avoid those kindsa side effects... them and the reverse i dont like being in the toilet every ten seconds niether..

the super sexy sounds good, maybe i should take tha missus there and see how i go lol..

--->
yup i said it 
i want some freaky time. take some super sexy bhang and fuck like a stoned lab rat for 24 hours (no toilet break apparently lol)... 
sounds good 

since ma missus started working it sux lol.

sorry bout that bit of a rant people.
hmmm im gonna have to make some one day.. dont know when but i will report back if i remember lol.

peace out 
j88

​


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2009)

lol @ report back 

I hear that on the painkiller side affects i hurt my foot a while back n i was on a concotion of shit to numb me but the cramps were almost as bad as the ache from the foot lol i found cycling which ones you take helps if you can do it!

i dunno about hopping on the bad foot while being dosed with super sexy bhang. i dont get the horn when im baked i get munchies and the need to watch national geographic etc the missus on the other hand......

rice and peaaaas


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 28, 2009)

hehe i still get horny just sometimes its a real lazy horny where ya look at the missus and your all like...

hey.... um babe... um you should jump on top.. 
then shes all like WTF 
then comes the explain i want nookie but i feel tired part "NOTE: Ya gotta make it look cute-- This Is A Must"
then if all goes well i get to do nothing but kick back be stoned and enjoy the sex 

i guess she only gets the super sexy other wise ill be left high and dry lol.

i dunno i find its a case of sometimes its good for increasing the mood others not so good. im cool eiher way lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2009)

aahahahaha your a funny guy jest, my girl don't smoke but last time i made cookies i put the 'special' cookies on the round plate and the normal cookies on the square plate, anyway somewhere along the line she got mixed up n ended up eating like 3 peoples worth, man it was soo funny she went through the fits of giggles for a half hour while her mother was shouting at her down the phone, then she got all weirded out by the heavy feeling saying it was like someone was sitting on her head, then she threw up, 10 mins later and she was all lets get it onnnnnnnnnn. ahhh good times man hash cake is awesome.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Cannabis Kitchen & Recipes*

Recipe - Leary Biscuit
1 - Ritz Cracker, 1-slice (3cm x 3cm) of fatty cheese (cheddar), 1-small cannabis bud (~0.5-1g), dab of butter (optional but aids process). Place kind on cracker, dab with butter, *cover* with cheese, microwave ~8s until oily cheese has completely draped the bud. Enjoy! Grinny, Social, Happy.
Fun Duh-Mentals 
A few things to consider for every cannabis recipe... 


 *Mass -* The mass (weight) of cannabis called for by a recipe refers to the pre-dehydrated weight, generally 'as-received', 8-12% moisture by weight.
 

 *Dehydration* - After chopping the marijuana, excess moisture should be removed from the herb by drying. Air-drying can be effective in arid regions. Otherwise, spread the cannabis on a baking sheet and oven-dry at 150F (65C) for not longer than 15 min. This heating step may contribute somewhat to the needed decarboxylation. The cannabis should be crispy and easily crushed to finer particles. Crush/powder before use. As it cools it will absorb moisture from the air as it attempts to establish equilibrium (internal water = external water)..
 

 *Decarboxylation - *Loss of CO2: In nature THC forms in a series of steps; It is in the middle of a sequence of steps. Simplified, this chemistry happens in the trichome (resin 'gland') over time: *A -> B -> C -> THC-ACID -> THC -> D -> E...* Early in time there is much A & B with little or no D & E. At the end of the plant's life, there may be much D & E with little A & B. The point is that chemical content changes with time and there is always more than one chemical present. Cannabis harvest is ideally targeted to maximize THC, so there will always be plenty of THC-acid around that has not yet converted to THC. This conversion of THC-acid (tetrahydrocannabin-olic acid) to THC (tetrahydrocannabin-ol) is called *decarboxylation*, which is the loss of a CO2 molecule.
 

 *Decarboxylation* occurs naturally but as with most chemical reactions, heat accelerates it. When ganja is smoked, the heat source helps decarboxylate any THC-acid to the desired psychoactive THC. (This poses interesting questions about overall efficiency of vaporizors and the critical importance of having the heat well distributed throughout the ganji.) When cooking marijuana it is necessary to SIMMER it in fat (or alcohol, but that's dangerous!). This fat serves as a solvent to extract plant oils, and it aids absorption of those oils in the gut.
 

 *Simmer -* "Simma Down Now!" The pulverized cannabis needs to have the cannabinoids extracted, and to have the THC-Acid decarboxylated. The cannabis is stirred with melted butter or oil, enough to create a green slurry that is easily stirred. If using butter, it should first be melted and separated from any water. The slurry is heated to simmer (flame = low, elec. = medium) for about 15 minutes, never hotter. If the mixture starts to turn brown, it's too hot. "Simma down now!". The oil soluble chemicals will extract into the butter and some decarboxylation should occur. Be mindful that excessive heating destroys cannabinoids.
 

 *Filter or Not?* The slurry can be used as-is but the food will definitely take on an earthy taste that will likely overpower other flavors, and leave tiny green bits in the teeth. But often the most chocolatey brownies go well with earth, and red wine. When in doubt, filter the hot slurry (caution!) through a wad of cheesecloth in a funnel. Doubled grain bags used in homebrewing work well. Coffee filters are too slow. Squeeze the wad to extract the juices. Ideally some 'clean' oil can be used to rinse the wad and get the remaining extractables (in nature, two rinses are best). Use your extract as recipes call for. Refrigerate any unused butter/oil. Compost the wad.
 METRIC CONVERSIONS: 1dl = 3.8 fl. oz. | | 28.3g = 1 oz. *Cooking with Cannabis by Adam Gotleib *

Provided for Information Only 
* Cannabis Science does not advocate cooking as it can be dangerous. 
**Because of slow GI absorption, eating cannabis can lead to unpleasant experiences that generally cannot be attained by smoking. The desired effect with inhaled cannabis is self-titrated, thus further consumption stops when the desired effect is achieved. A measured dose is uneccesary when inhaled because the onset of effects is quick. But when eaten, dosage cannot be controlled in this manner and so measurement becomes critical, you are committed to the dose swallowed. The challenge is, measurement of cannabinoids by the Joe the Plumber is extremely difficult due to prohibition. If you eat a batch of cannabis that you have not yet tried, start slowly and use several sessions (days) to establish potency, and then work up to the desired effect based on your data. You'll then have the ability to better predict effect relative to # of brownies.
***The effects of orally ingested marijuana often last longer than with other routes of administration. Midnight brownies can lead to a groggy morning.
Excerpts from the classic book_ 'The Art and Science of Cooking with Cannabis'_ by _Adam Gottlieb_. It features the main points of the book concerning the cooking of cannabis as well as some tasty cannabis recipes.
courtesy of The Hippie at Helsinki University of Technology 31.8.1995​ "The effects here will be less pronounced during the initial stages than those from smoking. But as the minutes progress, the "hash eater's" high may become far more overwhelming than anything that the smoker has ever experienced. This may be furthered by the fact that the eater does not get the same immediate signals [_via self-titration_] which tell the smoker that he has had enough..."​ *- The pharmacology and metabolism differ with a different route of administration.* [cs]​ "One may eat ten times too much and still be eating more before the first effects of the high have even arrived." 
_Had too much? Anxiety, dizziness, sweating, disorganized thinking, ahllucinationsss. The bark is worse than the non-existent bite! Remember, you ate a little too much cannabis and it WILL go away soon; it is only natural cannabinoids and your body has a built-in system for dealing with them. Trust your body, it knows exactly what to do._ No physical harm done.​
 THC is more efficiently assimilated if it has been dissolved in fats or alcohol. _This is why the Leary Biscuit works with cheese but not without._ -cs
 

 The presence of little sugar in alcohol or in an oil-based confection may somewhat facilitate the assimilation of the THC. Too much sugar, however, can interfere with the digestion of the fats and their payload of THC. 
 

 Eat on an empty stomach. A little of the right kind of food will aid in the assimilation of cannabis resins; too much food will merely dilute its potency and waste much of it. _- Too much food will also slow onset, sometimes leading to that that 2nd or 3rd brownie...oops!_ -cs
 

 While too much heat or overcooking can destroy THC activity, normal cooking temperatures and times can increase potency by activating the THC via decarboxylation (_below_). -cs
 

 Ginseng counterbalances the effects of cannabis and helps the consumer maintain clarity under its influence. Ginseng is an excellent tonic for the nerves, blood circulation and glands. It also helps the body to heal itself more swiftly.
 Light-to-Moderate caffeine consumption can also help here in overcoming Amotivational Syndrome, which is your* CHOICE*, not a side effect! (Sitting on your ass is YOUR choice, and is easily overcome if desired. Avoid feeding the stereotype.)
 Anyone have experience here?
GHEE
Ghee is clarified butter often used in Indian recipes. Properly prepared ghee can be kept in room temperature or in a moderately cool place for many months without spoiling.
Preparation: 
*Method I: *Heat 0.5 kg or more of fresh butter in a saucepan at a medium-low temperature (hot enough to boil the butter). A froth will form on the surface. Skim the froth with a spoon and discard it. Continue until no more froth appears. Be careful to remove all the froth. The remaining butterfat is ghee. Store in a refrigerator. 
*Method II:* Use of a wok is recommended, but any pot will do. Be sure the vessel you're using is absolutely clean. 
_Cleaning of the wok_: place a handful of salt and a little salad oil and scour with the aid of a cloth or paper towels. Repeat with fresh salt and oil until no more oxides appear on the towel. Wipe away the remaining salt. Never use water to clean a wok or cast iron pan! 
Melt 0.5-1 kg of butter in a wok at medium-low temperature. Allow the molten butter to simmer for a while. White particles will float to the top. Stir frequently to insure that nothing sticks to the bottom. 
Eventually the butter will start to bubble over. Remove the wok from the stove and let it stand for about five minutes during which the white particles will sink to the bottom. When they have settled pour the ghee into a jar. 
For purer ghee it may be filtered through several layers of cheesecloth while hot. This will lessen the butterscotch flavor. The color of the ghee should be slightly darker than gold. If it gets any darker than this your wok is too hot.
If unsalted butter is used the residue can be eaten for example with honey. If salted butter is used the residue is worthless. 
CANNABUTTER
Melt 0.5 kg (1.1 lbs) of butter or ghee in a saucepan. Add several ounces (1 oz = 28.35 g) of finely sifted marijuana. Simmer and stir for a few minutes until the butter takes on the greenish color of the grass.
Pour the butter through a fine stainer. Press the mash firmly to squeeze out as much butter as possible. A little heat may be applied beneath the mash to help the butter flow better.
Do not discard the leafy material. Simmer it in (hot) milk or vodka and sweeten with honey to make a tasty and effective beverage. 
For extra potency the process may be repeated by heating more marijuana in the same butter. Otherwise do as above.
A simpler and more potent cannabutter can be done by using hashish or hash oil instead of marijuana. Heat and stir until all the hash or oil dissolves in the butter. As much of hash or oil may be used as desired as it will dissolve very easily.
*CANNABUTTER, method II*
Fill the boiling pot 1/3 the way with crushed and crumbled marijuana tops. Fill the pot 3/4 the way with a mixture of 1 part butter and 4 parts of water. Boil for 30 minutes stirring frequently._**Note that the author ignored overall volume. Don't FILL the pot or boiling leads to a mess!_
Remove as much debris from the bottom as possible. Allow the liquids to cool to room temperature, then refrigerate. The butter will harden on the top and can be removed. Discard the water.
If a stronger product is desired the process can be repeated with fresh water and grass.
CANNABIS COOKING BRANDY
Cannabis cooking brandy is not meant for pleasurable drinking. It may be used in any recipe that calls for rum or brandy, such as mince pie, rum babas, rum- or brandy-soaked pound cakes and egg nogs. 
Place whatever cannabis materials you have in a mason jar. Cover with rum, brandy or vodka. Allow to soak for a week. After soaking place the jar in a hot bath. Loosen the top to allow the escape of expanding fumes. Heat for 30 to 45 minutes. Strain while hot and pour over new materials. Repeat the soaking and heating as above up to four times. Store in a bottle.
If you have scraps of hashish, pulverize and add them after the final straining while the liquid is still hot. Shake before use.
HOT BUTTERED BHANG (2 servings)


 55 g butter or ghee
 10-15 g good marijuana tops or leaves
 2.5 dl vodka
 powdered cardamom (optional)
 honey (optional)
 whipped cream (optional)
 Melt the butter in a saucepan. Crumble in the grass and stir it in. Continue stirring over medium heat for one minute. While it is hot and sizzling, add the vodka. Be cautious that the hot butter does not make the mixture spatter. It is best to pour in the vodka swiftly. 
Continue to boil for 30 seconds or more stirring all the while. The cardamom may be added during the boiling. 
The longer you boil the less alcohol the drink will have. After boiling for desired time strain the liquids. Press the mash with a spoon to remove all the liquids.
The effects may be felt in less than 15 minutes.
INSTANT HASH BANG for 2 


 0.5 to 1 gram of hash
 1.3 cm slice of butter
 milk (cold)
 


 Add the butter to 0.5 l of boiling water. 
 Crumble in the hash and let slowly boil for a minute or more.
 Fill two 2.5 dl parfait glasses (or any vessels that won't crack from the heat) one third the way with milk. 
 Strain the hash concoction through a fine-mesh strainer. Save the residue. 
 Add honey or other sweetener. 
 Flavor with cinnamon, nutmeg, vanilla extract, almond extract or any item of this sort.
 MAJOON


 7 g cleaned marijuana tops
 2.5 dl chopped dates
 1.25 dl raisins or currants
 1.25 dl ground walnuts
 1 teaspoon ground nutmeg
 1 teaspoon anise seed
 1 teaspoon ginger
 1.25 dl honey
 1.25 dl water (more if needed)
 2 tablespoons melted butter or ghee
 Toast the marijuana on a dry skillet over low heat until golden brown. Mix all the ingredients except the butter and cook until the ingredients have softened enough to be blended together.
While hot add the butter and stir for 5 minutes. Seal in a jar and store refrigerated. Majoon may be spread on crackers, used as a pastry filling or eaten by the fingerful.
HAMENTASHEN


 5 dl prune or apple butter
 1.25 dl ground almonds
 1 tablespoon lemon juice
 0.5 to 1 tablespoons powdered cinnamon
 7 g powdered hashish
 Thoroughly blend the ingredients. Seal in a jar and refrigerate. Usage: the same way as majoon.
MARRAKESH WHITE COOKIES


 2.5 dl warm cannabutter
 1.25 dl sugar or honey
 1 egg
 2 teaspoons vanilla extract or for variation almond, orange or lemon may be used
 7.5 dl flour
 1 teaspoon baking powder
 almonds 
 

 Blend together cannabutter and honey. 
 Beat in the egg.
 Stir in the vanilla extract (or any other flavoring you may be using).
 Sift together the flour and baking powder. 
 Combine the ingredients to make a dough.
 Chill the dough for an hour until firm.
 Roll the dough to about 0.5 cm thickness.
 Cut the dough into 2.5 to 5.0 cm circles. Use a cookie cutter or a small drinking glass.
 Place the cookies on a baking tray or cookie sheet and press an almond into the center of each cookie.
 Bake at 190 C for 6 - 8 minutes.
 THC PBC's
*(TetraHydroCannabinated Peanut Butter Cookies)*


 5 dl flour
 3.75 dl peanut butter (or any other nut butter)
 2 to 3 eggs
 2 dl honey
 2.5 dl butter (room temperature)
 1 teaspoon baking soda
 0.5 teaspoons salt
 60 g finely sifted marijuana (hashish or hash oil may also be used)
 

 Combine and blend the ingredients thoroughly.
 Place cookie-size droppings of the batter on a baking tin and press lightly on each cookie with a back of the fork to flatten them.
 Bake for 10 to 12 minutes at 190 C. Don't overcook.
 For extra potency, cannabutter may be used in place of the butter. 
Candy Buds (aka Honey Buds) 


 medium sized buds (5 to 10 cm)
 a few tablespoons of ghee or cannabutter
 honey
 

 Remove the seeds (if any).
 Tie a loop of rope around the stem of each bud. Loops should be at least 5 cm apart so they wont stick together.
 In a small saucepan over low heat, melt the ghee or cannabutter.
 Tilt the saucepan so that the butter collects in one corner and briefly (1-2 s) dip in each bud. Swish around while dipping so the butter gets into the in-between places.
 Suspend the string for about 15 minutes to allow excess butter to drip from the buds.
 Dip the buds in honey. Move them up and down in the honey in order to coat them thoroughly.
 Suspend and allow to drip for a week. Beware of flies and ants. 
 The honey will have hardened somewhat. Dip in again, suspend and wait for it to harden. After about a week the buds may be eaten or allowed to hang longer.
 If the buds are to be kept for a long time they should be allowed to harden for several weeks after the last honey dip and then be wrapped in foil or plastic wrap.
 Chew well for best results. 
ACAPULCO GREEN


 1.25 dl olive oil
 1.25 dl powdered marijuana
 2 teaspoons chili powder
 3 ripe avocados
 1.25 dl chopped onions
 a little lemon juice
 Mix the oil and the grass and heat for several minutes. Mix all ingredients until avocados are mashed and all the materials evenly blended.
Serve as a dip with corn chips.
3 tablespoons of wine vinegar may be used in place of the oil. Do not heat, but let the grass and chili soak in the vinegar for one hour.
HASH OIL HONEY


 1 tablespoons ghee (or butter or vegetable oil) for every gram of hash oil to be combined
 1.25 dl honey for every gram of hash oil
 Heat the ghee at a low temperature and mix in the hash oil. Stir in the honey over heat until thoroughly blended. Pour into a jar while still hot. Allow to cool and cap.
One teaspoon of this honey is usually sufficient for a high.
*HASH OIL CANDY BARS*



 1.25 dl chopped dates
 1.25 dl raisins 
 1.25 dl figs
 1.25 dl ground almonds
 1 teaspoon ground aniseed
 1 teaspoon nutmeg
 1 teaspoon ginger 
 4 tablespoons hot hash oil/butter blend (for proportions and preparation see hash oil honey above)
 


 Mix and heat slightly all the ingredients except the butter. 
 Combine the mixture with the hot butter. 
 Cool the mixture. Knead, roll and cut into individual candy bars.
 Wrap in waxed paper, foil or plastic.
 *Optional preparation: *
Combine all the ingredients except the butter with 2.5 dl water, heat and mix in the butter.
Heat at a low temperature stirring constantly to prevent scorching. When this mixture has thickened to workable consistency, it is spread on a well-greased baking tin and placed in an oven at 107 C for 30 minutes or until hard enough to cut into individual squares. You may optionally add 1 gram of ginseng to each bar.
*EASY CANDY BALLS*



 230 g nut butter
 

 28 g or more of finely sifted marijuana
 OR 


 14 to 28 g of pulverized or finely shifted hashish 
 OR


 5 to 15 g of hash oil 
 

 a few tablespoons of honey in accordance to your taste
 small amounts of some of these: 


 dried currants
 shredded coconut
 ground orange
 lemon peel
 powdered cloves
 nutmeg
 Combine the nut butter and cannabis. Mix in the honey and whatever else you desire. Knead until thoroughly blended. Roll into individual balls about the size of a large marble. Wrap individually in waxed paper, foil or transparent wrap. Keep under refrigeration. 
One or two candy balls should be a ball.
CANNABIS MILKSHAKE & ICE CREAM


 230 g or more of finely pulverized marijuana leaves and flowers (no seeds or stems)
 2.5 dl milk
 2.5 dl cream
 1 teaspoon lecithin granules
 several tablespoons of honey
 0.5 teaspoon vanilla extract
 *Milkshake:*
Combine the marijuana, milk and cream. Add the lecithin granules and mix in a blender for 1 to 2 minutes. Pour into a saucepan and heat gently for 10 minutes in a double boiler.
_Be careful not to overcook as this will make curds separate from the milk._
Stir in the honey. Pour back to the blender jar, add the vanilla extract, cover the top and refrigerate for several hours until chilled.
When you wish to drink it, put it on the electric blender for 30 seconds and serve in a glass with a straw.

*Ice cream:* Do as above. Blend in a raw egg and whip thoroughly in a blender until frothy. Pour into any suitable vessel with a lid. Close the lid (waxed paper or plastic wrap will do). Freeze immediately.
For a psychedelic sundae cover with cannabis chocolate icing (below).

Using hash or hash oil in place of marijuana in this recipe:
Dissolve hash or hash oil in a small amount of butter or ghee. Otherwise as above.
CANNABIS CHOCOLATE ICING


 115 g cannabis tar
 1 teaspoon or more of vanilla extract
 115 g honey
 1 teaspoon orange extract (optional)
 Melt the tar in a double boiler. Add honey stirring all the while. Thoroughly blend all the ingredients.
HOT COCOA type beverage for 2 


 0.5 l whole milk (or half milk-half cream)
 1 to 2 teaspoons cannabis tar
 2 to 4 teaspoons honey
 1 teaspoon vanilla
 a pinch of salt (optional)
 Heat milk in a double boiler. When hot, stir in the tar, honey and vanilla. If milk has been used 1 to 2 teaspoons of butter may be added to aid the assimilation. 
*CURRIED HASH*



 1 part curry
 3 to 4 parts powdered hashish
 Half fill a jar with the ingredients and shake vigorously to blend them homogeneously.
A teaspoon of the mixture may be sprinkled upon any suitable small dish. Hot buttered rice and vegetables are ideal because of the fat content. Do not use with heavy meals as this will produce a very poor effect.
*ONION SOUP RUDERALIS *



 4 to 6 onions
 oil or butter
 14 to 28 g finely sifted marijuana
 4 tablespoons flour 
 1 l heated water
 seasonings
 wine brandy or cannabis cooking brandy
 Thinly slice the onions and saute in a generous portion of oil or butter. When the onions are partially cooked, but have not yet begun to brown stir in the marijuana. Saute until the onions are brown. Remove pan from heat. Stir in the flour. Cover the pan and let it sit on low heat for five minutes or so. Stir every few minutes. Add the onions to the heated water. Thoroughly rinse the pan with this water in order not to lose any of the precious fats. Add any seasoning.
Simmer for thirty minutes. Add a little wine, brandy or cannabis cooking brandy. Serve with garnish of sour cream, Parmesan cheese, paprika and dill weed.
Stir well before serving. See to it that each guest receives similar portions of top and bottom fluids. The oil containing the THC tends to rise to the surface.
CREME DE GRAS 


 57 g marijuana (all parts may be used)
 vodka or a similar mixture of pure grain alcohol and distilled or spring water
 honey
 Place the marijuana in a one liter mason jar. Completely cover the marijuana with heated vodka. Cap the jar and keep it in a moderately warm place for at least 5 days. Check occasionally to see that all of the grass remains submerged. 
Strain and save the liquids in a bottle. Resoak the mash in fresh vodka for another five days or so. Strain the liquids and combine them with the first strainings.
Cover the mash with distilled or spring water and let soak for another five days but no longer than that.
Heat the jar in boiling water for 45 minutes. Remember to loosen the cap first.
Strain the liquids while hot and add them to the other liquids. Filter the combined liquids through a conical paper coffee filter. Because of the large amount of fine debris suspended in these liquids, it will be necessary several times to replace clogged filter papers with fresh ones.
If any murkiness remains in the filtered liquors, bottle them and let them stand undisturbed for about a week while the sediment settles and the liquid above it becomes clear. Siphon the clear liquids off the sediment.
Put the liquors in a clean mason jar with a slightly loosened cap and heat in a pan of boiling water for about 15 minutes or until the liquors warm to about 80 Celsius. 
Stir in honey until the desired sweetness is attained. Pour the liquids through a funnel into a clean bottle; Carefully, so as not to 
RETSINA SATIVA


 a small amount of heated pure grain alcohol, vodka or brandy
 highly concentrated hash oil
 Use two or more grams of hash oil in 30 g alcohol. Add immediately, while still hot, to 0.8 l bottle of white wine at room temperature. Shake well to spread the resin evenly through the wine.
Hashish may be used if hash oil is not available. Break up four or more grams of hashish and dissolve in 110 g or more of hot alcohol. Hashish does not dissolve as easily as hash oil, so some extra stirring and repeated heating may be required.
One or two glasses of retsina sativa should do the trick.
CANNABEER
Do a concentrated extraction of the cannabinated hops fruits into hot vodka or ethanol. This can be added to the beer after it is brewed (or purchased). If cannabinated hops are not available, a marijuana/alcohol extraction can be combined directly with a bottle of commercial beer. Experiment with different amounts.
*CANNABIS AND COFFEE*

*Turkish Eye Opener *



 a pot of good coffee
 1 teaspoon of finely-powdered straight Arabian mocha/cup
 a pinch of powdered cardamom seed
 0.5 g of pulverized hashish/cup
 1 teaspoon honey/cup
 Place the mocha, cardamom and hashish in a Turkish coffee pot. Pour on the coffee. Heat the Turkish pot over a low flame until it threatens to bubble over. Remove it from the heat immediately. 
Serve in demitasse or espresso cups with a small spoon. Dissolve in the honey. The coffee is sipped from the top and the powdered mocha, honey and whatever is eaten like a candy from the bottom with a spoon.
Leprechaun's Delight (Irish style coffee)
To a cup of coffee add one shot of _Creme de Gras_ and top with whipped cream. If you feel up to it, cannabis cooking brandy may be used instead of Creme de Gras.
Jack Tar Coffee 


 1 g cannabis tar
 heavy cream
 alcohol (optional)
 honey (optional)
 Dissolve the cannabis tar in a cup of very hot coffee. It won't really dissolve unless you add some alcohol, but it will be sort of suspended in the coffee.
Add some heavy cream right away. Don't add too much honey, as too much sugar will slow down the digestion of the fat (containing the good stuff).
BUTTERBALL COFFEE
Stir into a cup of coffee one or more teaspoons of strongly concentrated cannabutter.
*HASH OIL & COFFEE*

Several drops of hash oil can be dissolved in a hot cup of coffee with cream added.
TEAS TO EASE THE HASH-PARCHED THROAT​ 
MOROCCAN TEA 


 2 parts of black tea
 3 parts peppermint leaves
 1 part hibiscus flowers (or rose hips)
 The mint has a cooling and soothing effect upon the throat. The black tea and hibiscus together act as a mild and pleasant astringent. The black tea also contains 2% caffeine, which helps to counter the effects of overindulgence. 
This tea should be steeped, but not boiled. Let steep for 2 to 3 minutes before serving. Sweeten with honey, not white sugar.
If you use rose hips, they should be crumbled and added to the boiling water. This is afterwards poured over the black tea and mint leaf mixture.
Other Teas You Can Invent
The ideal hash-smoker's tea consists of a _soothing aromatic_, a _demulcent_, a _healing agent_, and a _mild astringent_. A _mild expectorant_ may also be included, as well as any palatable herb which serves as an antispasmodic.
Among the *demulcent herbs* are: _peppermint, spearmint, thyme, sage, wintergreen, cardamom seeds, cloves, cinnamon, allspice, eucalyptus leaves, angelica seed, hyssop, ginger root, coriander seeds_ and _catnip._
Among the *mild astringent* herbs are: _thyme, sage, rosemary, comfrey root and leaves, ginseng _and_ elecampane._
Among the *expectorant herbs* are: _horehound, mullein flowers, goldenrod leaves, lungworth _and_ forget-me-not leaves._


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 28, 2009)

aaaahh good times... you should make cookies more often then.

hehe 
cookies for the nookies... sounds good you just gave me an idea


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 28, 2009)

at the forefront of edible mj sexual pioneering........


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 28, 2009)

i ate too many edibles last night the only negative is that youre high throughout the next day.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 28, 2009)

hehehe

i had a cone-over today to lol. what a coincidence lol not really happens quite often really lol. i wake up but i dont necissarilly have that much energy i have 3 or 4 bongs and dont really feel them hit me like i would other mornings lol...

you my friend get a rep for being a true stoner and just cos i can lol 

lmfao
wake and your already baked


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 29, 2009)

why thank you. yeah its true when you smoke on mornings after too many edibles you cant feel the high as much. last night i used a gram of honey oil(earwax) and cooked it into some peanut butter and made sandwiches its high in fat so it worked very well. no more edibles tonight makes me eat everything like that board game hungry hungry hippos.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 29, 2009)

yeah cept they got something to eat.....

we just look at the fridge like stunned mullets for half an hour to see what else isnt in there... 

isnt it funny how that thing you want always eludes you and is just out of reach... so basically ya just end up having noodles or some shit like that cos its easy...

either that or ask the missus to cook you a steak either way works fine for me... tho i prolly wont be a able to eat steak soon dammit but well see  (mising most ma back teeth  weed really helps me with my apptite too if i get stoned enough i can eat food a bit better cos i dont care i just want food... ma mouth hurts the next day tho


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 29, 2009)

my method is while mostly sober i create what im going to eat later then when im too stoned to make it voila my food is there and ready. otherwise like you said i will eat random crap in the fridge house etc... and the next day im like fuck why why... well because i was so hungry.


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 29, 2009)

lol 
id prep in advance but i honestly would waste food ive bought stuff a few times to make/eat whilst im stoned.. only to go back down the streat after toking to get something else. 

WOW WE FORGOT ONE 
when your too cooked to even go to the fridge but so fucking hungry. ya jut sit there planning to but never seem to get there...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 30, 2009)

you guys crack me up ! ahahah stunned mullets and hungry hippos bbaaaaahahaha


----------



## rollingotties (Apr 30, 2009)

haha wow gotta say. this has been a great thread and a good read. tons of great info! im working on my first harvest now and have maybe a few more weeks till they are ready and was definitely looking into alternative methods.

of all this, a few things stuck out. cooking with the steak marinade, the alcohol tincture, and cannibutter (cause it seems the simplest and i havnt done it yet)

but anyway, a few questions tho. when i harvest, its obvious i can use the buds and trimmings, but what about the whole plant itself? stems, fan leaves, and all? i mean i have it so why let it go to waste no?

was just wondering if anyone had considered it or done it before. 

with the tincture, did you have to grind up the bud before you put it in the alcohol to sit? or did you just throw it in there and soak as is?

also with the tincutre, jesture, did you ever try the larger batch? im thinking if i try this, to make a large batch, let it sit and consume a little bit at a time.....maybe even not strain it out and just let the plant sit there while the alcohol is consumed....idk not totally sure yet. 

but keep up the good work, its threads like this why i came to RIU! +rep
thanks again and keep on growin

~rollingotties


----------



## rollingotties (Apr 30, 2009)

o and btw, subscribed. interested to see what else pops up on this thread!


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 30, 2009)

ehy glad to have you along

what you want to do is make hash oil... the dark greenblack stuff 
AKA Alcohol Extraction.

i cover it briefly in my first post 

its how i used to make hash oil when i was younger.. these days its ice water hash for me 

it works pretty good though i preffer honey oil over alcohol but you seem to get more with alcohol extraction... its just black and dont taste as good really..

its the easiest way to get a thc extract really providing you have an electric stove..

anyhoo hope that helps
j88


----------



## HowardWCampbell (May 1, 2009)

rollingotties said:


> but anyway, a few questions tho. when i harvest, its obvious i can use the buds and trimmings, but what about the whole plant itself? stems, fan leaves, and all? i mean i have it so why let it go to waste no?
> 
> was just wondering if anyone had considered it or done it before.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if your questions were directed at any certain person or not, but I'll throw in my .02 anyway.

I don't use stems/ leaves/etc in my tincture. My reason for this is because I want to minimize the amount of alcohol I use. I want the thc, not the alcohol. 

If you are wanting to get drunk while getting high, a more traditional green dragon may be for you. So if you go that route, you can go ahead and throw all of your weed trash into a bottle of high % alcohol and let it sit for a while. I usually make canna oil out of my weed trash, and buds for tincture.

And I grind my bud before making a tincture. I've read several different places that grinding creates more surface area, which aids in thc extraction. I have never tried it any other way, so I can't comment as to it's effectiveness.



I still intend to finish my experiment that I screwed up previously. I really want to know if preheating your bud in the oven makes a difference when you are going to be soaking it in the alcohol for a long period of time. 

I got real busy with work all of a sudden, but as soon as I find some time I will get to it. At this point, I'm satisfied with my tincture method. I just want to see if it could be improved upon a little.

Mammath, how did your tincture turn out?


----------



## bicycle racer (May 1, 2009)

yes grinding increases surface area and exposes more trichromes thats the way i do it.


----------



## rollingotties (May 1, 2009)

thanks HWC for the quick response, and no the question wasnt directed towards anyone, it was just a general question for the form. i think that sounds like a good idea, use the buds for the tincture and then the rest of the plant for the hash oil. 

another question, and im sorry if this is redundent but i want to clarify, when you put the plant into the alcohol do you dry and grind that up as well? if so, it will change the way i plan to dry my plant, either as a whole without trimming, or first trim and then hang.....


----------



## Mammath (May 2, 2009)

*Hey fellaz.

I been experimenting with tincture making of late and thought I'd share some results.
This is my first go at it so still a long way to go before I find the most effective method.
I made 2 batches, one with alcohol and one with glycerin.
I really want some strong shit so I'm using pretty good bud and lots of it.
8-9g of bud per 100ml of fluid in 200ml jars.
Here some pics and explanations of the process.

Here you see the 2 jars full of bud and fluid.
One is whisky 45% alc, and the other is food grade glycerin.
I simmer them in a water bath and keep them at 80C for about 2 hours.
I took the alcohol one out after about an hour though.
I wanted to see if this speeds up the process of extraction.
I don't want to wait 6 weeks for my shit to be ready.










After simmering the jars look like this.






Then I strain them into another jar while warm. Here's the glycerin straining.






Here's the pulp that's left behind and I check it with my scope to make sure
all trichomes have been removed.






I then tasted it and decided it wasn't strong enough so I added another 3g or so of mulled up bud.






I then repeat the process of simmering and straining and end up with this.
100ml of very golden, very potent, THC liquid.






Final step is to pour it into a 25ml eye dropper bottle for easy consumption.
I usually take 1ml at a time.






The alcohol one I left for another week and it ended up not too bad potency wise.
Would be better with a stronger alcohol I think.

The glycerin is so sweet it's unbelievable it actually taste like sugery trichomes.

The effect is not like smoking at all really. It doesn't get you high but it does get you stoned. Nice relaxing stone.

Next batch I'll try heat treating the bud before using it and see if it makes a difference to the results.

Cheers *


----------



## bicycle racer (May 2, 2009)

nice the other day for fun i took a gram of bho (butane hash oil) and cooked it into some peanut butter and made a sandwich which i ate at night worked well but the next day i was still stoned not the worst side effect but a little less would be best.


----------



## Mammath (May 2, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> nice the other day for fun i took a gram of bho (butane hash oil) and cooked it into some peanut butter and made a sandwich which i ate at night worked well but the next day i was still stoned not the worst side effect but a little less would be best.


Can you give us a quick run down on how you put together your canna peanut butter mate? eg cooking times and quantities.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 2, 2009)

well sure i will try. to be honest i just through everything together i just took the gram of bho which is as you probably know is more potent than other hash and dissolves easy and got maybe 2 or 3 tablespoons of p.butter and very quickly with some water. simmered it on the stove on low heat until all was mixed thoroughly it worked well. i have made other edibles before but was more precise in my efforts anyways p.butter is high in fat and works well evidently.


----------



## Mammath (May 2, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> well sure i will try. to be honest i just through everything together i just took the gram of bho which is as you probably know is more potent than other hash and dissolves easy and got maybe 2 or 3 tablespoons of p.butter and very quickly with some water. simmered it on the stove on low heat until all was mixed thoroughly it worked well. i have made other edibles before but was more precise in my efforts anyways p.butter is high in fat and works well evidently.


Yeah thanks mate for that.
Cooking with the BHO is probably always going to produce better results because of it's potency. I'll have to make some.
How much BHO do you get from a zip of bud?

I just brewed up some canna milk on the recommendation of Don Gin and Ton.
Got me feeling pretty good 
2g of bud simmered into 50ml of milk for 15 mins. Goes nicely in an espresso.


----------



## Jester88 (May 2, 2009)

my views 

i have made/been making hash basically every different way there is since i was 12/13 years old 

my final conclusion is that bubble bags make the best hash and gumby hash if you do it right.

i agree honey oil is the best out of the two oil extractions. though alcohol will seem to give you more butane hash looks better and in my oppinion tastes better. 

a good trick for oil is to keep some of your mash (what your using to make it ie: buds leaf etc.) grind it to a powder and rub it through the oil.. if done right it will give it a hash like consistancy making it more madageable 

these are my oppinions. 
check out my thc percentages link and you may understand what i mean. 

just because they class it as more pure thc doesnt mean its better. hey have a pretty poxy way of working shit out lol. 

i mean look how many people preffer hash. but i guess this is a two sided coin after all and these are just my views. remember im the first to admit im wrong about heaps of shit though people lol.

to mammath
GLYCERIN where did you get that idea hows it work?? never heard of this one lol sounds pretty good though

i like this thread.. im actually learning shit too 
thanks guys 

peace out
j88


----------



## Mammath (May 3, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> to mammath
> GLYCERIN where did you get that idea hows it work?? never heard of this one lol sounds pretty good though
> 
> i like this thread.. im actually learning shit too
> ...


Hey Jest'

Here's a link where I got the idea http://www.letfreedomgrow.com/recipes/glycerine_tincture.htm

There are also another glycerin tincture thread here on RIU, https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/17359-how-make-thc-drops.html it's a real long one but I've done the time.
In conclusion it effects everyone differently.
If you got the time have a read.
I think by heating it improves the extraction greatly.
Plus glycerin is cheap and you can buy it at the supermarket.

I think extracting THC by combining fats like butter, milk, veg oil, is still the best stone from edibles though. Sugar based alcohols will work but not as good as fatty foods mixed with a bit of heat.

But lets keep experimenting and trying new things hey?


----------



## Jester88 (May 3, 2009)

wow i never woulda thout of using that stuff tho... i dont even now what its for exactly lol but as long as it work... thanks for the awsome contribution.

id rep ya but i gotta sprad some love lol sorry about that.


----------



## rollingotties (May 3, 2009)

quick question, (and im sorry if this is a studpid question) im looking to smoke my hash. is it possible to boil away the excess liquids in BHO to make it a smokable substance or would dripping it over the buds before smoking even work?


----------



## Jester88 (May 3, 2009)

yeah man. i dont really like spotting or eating it either.

what you can do is POWDER some bud or kief up and rub it through the honey oil. eventually this will give you the texture of hash.. if done right even look really similar.

its what i do it makes it more managable... just put a bit on top of your cone

anyhoo yes you can just put it on the top of a cone or bud as is if you want..
its thats also what i do..

or you could wipe it on the edge of a joint if that tickled your fancy.


----------



## Jester88 (May 3, 2009)

im not sure what you meant about excess liquids... just wait for it to dry to an oil and most of that is THC

are you talking about the water that gets left behind?? that dries out eventually. theres a few ways to speed it up tho. 

as long as you let the butane evaporate youll be right... dont be suprize when it sets on fire.. its supposed to do that if its decent.. 

when you smoke hash it loses a lot in the stem and what not through sucking.. dont discard this it will be the best bong resin ever.. good for times when your hard up lol.


----------



## rollingotties (May 12, 2009)

true thanks for the tips. i dont think im up for "flare ups" and fire for this process lol. im going to stick with everclear (180 proof) and make a tincture that i will either let evaporate down to an oil resin or keep as a tincture.......


----------



## Jester88 (May 12, 2009)

all good hash and oil will set on fire


----------



## Mortloch (May 13, 2009)

Well shit guys! So you have inspired me to go get a bottle of everclear soak it for 2 weeks then take a shot! Ok not a first I'll see what the small amount does first but thanks for the info! I don't like cooking, but I do drink from time to time


----------



## bicycle racer (May 13, 2009)

yes good extracts regardless of any solvents left over will ignite when smoking if its pure. i only vape now so no fire anymore only great taste.


----------



## Jester88 (May 15, 2009)

also this just in 

i seen on a dvd the other day metho is better and can leave behind less shit than rubbing alcohol so ill look into this more and report back sometime. i think it was a hashman dvd.

this is for all the oil makers


----------



## rollingotties (May 27, 2009)

hey folks. i just recently harvested my first plant  and was going to make hash oil from its trimmings. im going to make a journal out of it and document it but here is the beginning. any comments or recommendations? (and no i wont do a post by post on this thread but in my own)

for this im using EverClear brand grain and trimmings along with some leaves from my past grow.


----------



## Jester88 (May 28, 2009)

hmmm advice......

are you making a tincture or oil..

when making oil get as close to 100 percent alcohol as you can leaves less water behind with the oil..

HEHEHEHE i get to be a smart ass now (this is for all the people that said my using metho is insane)

ive said it a few times just use metho for hash oil.. ive seen a few thingssaying its one of the cleaner solvents now.. second to ethanol of cause 

when making a tincture you generally try to get a high alcohol percentage of a drink you like.. everclear would work nicely

another hint
agitate the solution every now and then.

when making oil's i use dry material.

anyhoo leave me a link ill tue in


----------



## HowardWCampbell (May 31, 2009)

I got a 00 cap-m-quik and some empty gel caps. Last night I made up some caps using 1/8 of weed and some coconut oil. I ground the bud and mixed it with oil. I followed Big P's recipe of 295F for 45 minutes. I messed up and used too much oil, so I have 50 weak pills instead of the 20-25 stronger ones I intended to make. I just took 6 a half hour ago, so far not much to report other than some oily weed burps. I'll let you know how it works out.

I will have a big harvest coming in the next couple weeks. I intend to use some of this to finish up my tincture experiments that I started a few months ago. My unanswered questions so far are: Does preheating the weed affect potency if it will be left to soak for a week or more. And I am still not convinced I have found the optimal temps for the pre heating. I have been using 285F for 30 minutes. It has worked well for me when doing stovetop extractions. But with the huge number of people online recommending 325F for 5 minutes , I want to give that temp another try. Any other suggestions for experiments?


----------



## weedTHEpeople (Jun 1, 2009)

WOW! I registered to this site about 5 hours ago...Im hooked...great thread man!! I've always been a "head", but now i'm officially making this culture my lifestyle! SOOOOO much knowledge here!And I appreciate every piece! keep up the good work! now i must sleep...


----------



## Jester88 (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks bro 

welcome to rollitup.... glad to have you aboard 
this is for you


----------



## weedTHEpeople (Jun 5, 2009)

no prob man, u deserve the thanx 4 the knowledge!


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 5, 2009)

hey jester thanks 4 the thread
any who im making a big bag o ice hash tomoz
and i would like to thank you for posting all the info
also can you run down the russain method as i have found little helpful info
have a good long weekend jimmy


----------



## rollingotties (Jul 8, 2009)

hey, just an update on what im doing. (i never made that journal as i was hoping) but after placing the stems, leaves, and trimmings into the jar with grain (everclear), i let it sit for about a week. i then boiled off most of the alcohol and had a thick green liquid on the bottom. 

at this time however i was just about ready to cut my second plant so i ended up putting the leaves, stems, and trimmings from this plant into the jar and refilled it with alcohol. its been a few days now and will be boiling away the alcohol in a few more.

i had an idea tho. I checked and the boiling temperature of olive oil is 375F (191C). if i placed olive oil into the jar with the alcohol and boil way the alcohol as i did before, would everything be transfered to the oil thats in the jar? if olive oil doesnt work, im sure i can use peanut oil (which is very fatty and boils at 440F, 227C)


----------



## Jester88 (Jul 8, 2009)

i dont think the oil will miz will it. just evaporate the alcohol and then ad oil after its all gone. y do you want to add oil???

umm remember to shake the jar evey now and then it helps i find

peace out 
j88


----------



## wonderblunder (Sep 24, 2009)

great post thanks


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 27, 2009)

.........^...bump


----------



## teebeekahuna (Sep 28, 2009)

i have heard of yet another way of making hash, or at least a different process.. if you get your well strained keif out of your grinder and put it all in a anodized METAL pollen press and crank it down as far as you can go... simmer some water in a pot large enough to completely submerge the pollen press. water proof the press but putting it in a ziploc baggie with as much air removed as possible, or put it in a condom and knot it. put it in the water, press it to the bottom of the pot if it wants to float and keep it under water for at least ten minutes or so. take the press out of the water, put it in freezer. when it is nice and cold, take it out, wait a bit until the threads unfreeze, open the press and take out the disc.
I have a sharpstone grinder and heatable pollen press on order and will let you know what happens. i have 3-4 ounces of schwaggy smelling, but tric-laden weed ( i harvested it too early, it looked like it was dying). i am going to make hash out of all of it and use the ground leavings for cannabutter.
If this is NOT a good method for making hash. plz let me know b4 I waste all of my herb. the shit is too schwahhy smelling to smoke, so i may as well use it elsewhere... thx


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2009)

the method sounds sound but its going to take a while to hash up 4 oz fella!


----------



## teebeekahuna (Sep 28, 2009)

i'm in between jobs waiting on a call from the union hall. i have plenty of time, just can't smoke any of it because i have to pass a piss test


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 28, 2009)

teebeekahuna said:


> i have heard of yet another way of making hash, or at least a different process.. if you get your well strained keif out of your grinder and put it all in a anodized METAL pollen press and crank it down as far as you can go... simmer some water in a pot large enough to completely submerge the pollen press. water proof the press but putting it in a ziploc baggie with as much air removed as possible, or put it in a condom and knot it. put it in the water, press it to the bottom of the pot if it wants to float and keep it under water for at least ten minutes or so. take the press out of the water, put it in freezer. when it is nice and cold, take it out, wait a bit until the threads unfreeze, open the press and take out the disc.
> I have a sharpstone grinder and heatable pollen press on order and will let you know what happens. i have 3-4 ounces of schwaggy smelling, but tric-laden weed ( i harvested it too early, it looked like it was dying). i am going to make hash out of all of it and use the ground leavings for cannabutter.
> If this is NOT a good method for making hash. plz let me know b4 I waste all of my herb. the shit is too schwahhy smelling to smoke, so i may as well use it elsewhere... thx


ummm that sounds like a variation of goat shit hash or basically just a way to compress what you have down ultimately making more available per hit and working. (goat shit hash is a waste of time but let me know how this variation goes). this method sounda far better to do the other one ya just need a mortar and pestle and it doesnt even resemble hash as said bfore its crap. 

if you have enough why not just make some gumby hash or even oil. if you make oil you can leave a oz out of it and grind it up powder fine (not all of it just enough to make the oil more workable i generally try for a hash like consistancy of which id get from the 75 micron bag.

the shit will look and set on fir like hash but its not its just oil with some plant matter to make it more workable. you would then have almost an ounce to smoke, some oilhash ta put on top and ultimately youll enjoy it more i think (it will still set on fire and all)


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 28, 2009)

or are you refering to te keif as the grinder hash. then pollen pressing it is just another viable option and the heatig is just to cause a reaction and activate the thc as if you were normally making compressed hash.

these polen presses are cool i got mine with my herborizer bubble bags which are awsome let me add.. though i think the parachute material may be the bestway to go.

peace out 
j88


----------



## Closet Budz (Sep 29, 2009)

the butter videos have been removed. know any other links for butter making vids?


----------



## teebeekahuna (Sep 29, 2009)

yes, i meant the keif as a grinder hash... I'm thinking the basics of hash is the seperated trichs, heat, and compression.. instead of going the long way like some of the videos show, i just take all the keif, stuff it in a pollen press, tighten it a bit, then heat it... let it cool and tighten it again.... 175 degrees for ten minutes is what i heard, but boiling the press in water will bring it up to 212 degrees. you just want to melt the resins so they coagulate, yes?. it should work. with 3-4 oz of tric laden schwag looking bud and at least a half lb. of closely trimmed scuff, i should be able to make a decent amount... peace out


----------



## Jester88 (Sep 30, 2009)

teebeekahuna said:


> yes, i meant the keif as a grinder hash... I'm thinking the basics of hash is the seperated trichs, heat, and compression.. instead of going the long way like some of the videos show, i just take all the keif, stuff it in a pollen press, tighten it a bit, then heat it... let it cool and tighten it again.... 175 degrees for ten minutes is what i heard, but boiling the press in water will bring it up to 212 degrees. you just want to melt the resins so they coagulate, yes?. it should work. with 3-4 oz of tric laden schwag looking bud and at least a half lb. of closely trimmed scuff, i should be able to make a decent amount... peace out


yeah but may i suggest doing a search on trailer park boys grinder hash. 
fuck it heres the link 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSKsJs7FoL0&feature=PlayList&p=0D08C0A18401AE3C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=27



Closet Budz said:


> the butter videos have been removed. know any other links for butter making vids?


yeah sorry about that i cant edit the front page.

the best way to make it is to use water and butter. just look on youube and they will show you. 

but basically if you just get some water and put it in a pan and then melt your butter down in the water and throw in your ground up plant material, stir for about half an hour and strain through some chees cloth or a stocking etc, 

youll then have to put the container youve strained the water and butter into, into the freezer and wait for them to seperate. 

there ya have it the best way to make cannabutter with larger amounts. 

sorry its not explained to well but im in a hurry but if yiou just look on youtube for something close to this and you shuld be right.


----------



## bicycle racer (Sep 30, 2009)

the above explanation is basically it making butter is so simple.


----------



## Closet Budz (Sep 30, 2009)

Jester88 said:


> yeah but may i suggest doing a search on trailer park boys grinder hash.
> fuck it heres the link
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSKsJs7FoL0&feature=PlayList&p=0D08C0A18401AE3C&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=27
> 
> ...


thanks that works just fine. and if i need exact measurements ill look it up. great thread btw +rep


----------



## Jester88 (Oct 1, 2009)

thanks people glad yas like 

sorry bout the links fucking up by the way


----------



## Aleister93 (Jan 3, 2010)

Jester88 said:


> i have no idea
> 
> sorry mate ill have a look closest i can find so far is this... theres a recipie among these that contains vinegar but thats as close as i could find..
> 
> ...



The answer to this seems obvious to me, sautee your material in butter or oil, then use that in combination with your vinegar, as an oil-and-vinegar dressing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

ok heres one for ya jester ive got the recipe for brewing dope wine but the kit isnt cheap. the kit to make 6 bottles is about £25 plus bottles and ingredients probably run it to 40 -50 without the dope. 

im thinking about having a crack at it anyway. you or anyone else ever had a go ? i have no idea on the amount of bud or trim to use id obviously prefer trim 

ill post up the recipe i have over the next few days when i get chance to type it all out.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 3, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ok heres one for ya jester ive got the recipe for brewing dope wine but the kit isnt cheap. the kit to make 6 bottles is about £25 plus bottles and ingredients probably run it to 40 -50 without the dope.
> 
> im thinking about having a crack at it anyway. you or anyone else ever had a go ? i have no idea on the amount of bud or trim to use id obviously prefer trim
> 
> ill post up the recipe i have over the next few days when i get chance to type it all out.


never done it sounds kick ass though.. the closest ive come is making green dragon or made strawberry vodka with a friend a wile ago.

do you need a stihl to do it??.. where i come from we need to say water purifier otherwise they have to refuse us service apparently lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2010)

errm im not sure if its a still in the sense you mean for making liquer but it is a fermentation tank so i guess it is!?!? it wont get as hot as a liquer stil tho i dont think.!??!

heres the info: http://www.home-brew-online.com/products/kenridge-classic-intro-wine-making-kit-chardonnay?utm_source=google-product-search


what the fuck is this shit about being raided? harsh vibe man. hope nothing serious has happened


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 3, 2010)

nah as long as what im fairly sure is the law and how things work i should be able to pull something off, they fucked up, spelt names wrong all kindsa shit. 

i got a few aces up my sleeve but ill admit i am a little worried but i got away with a fair bit as well so im still happy it coulda been far worse put it that way. 

BTW
those things are cool you can makee a nice strawberry liquer and then stihl it into vodka. 

umm if you get the rght things you can make thc acetate but imho a lab setup similar to that of a meth lab without a few chemicals just isnt something id like to be cought with at my house. you might as well go the whole hog lol. its probably easier lmfao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2010)

lol waaaay too tech for me man and my lass deffo wont put up with me knocking up a chemistry set in the spare room.

ill keep you posted on how i get on with the kit. maybe post up some pics in the mutha! 

wrong names on the sheet = get out of jail free eh!?!? fucking useless po po 

fingers crossed for you man but id be setting my pc to delete browsing history every half hour lol


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 5, 2010)

man i got good antivirus lol. and frequent cc clean. 

umm it aint a get out o jail free card its a fight for my right card . like i said a difficult sitcho and there going to be assholes cos i didnt play there tunes lmfao. 

as for the kit i wasnt saying so it lol. its basically a meth setup umm if i was going to break the law for narcotics which the oil extraction is classified as id just make speed perhaps even crystals lol. fair go its not quite as dangerous from what i gather in some aspects but still the offense and fine are the same so youd might as well make something that couild make you rich if you had that shit lol. 

all you technically need to be caught with is a few items and the police to say they believe you had intent to make illicit drugs. the generall houshold contaains enough for anyone to be locked up generally its just the intents not there and no evidence of a lab or anything though a lab these days can consist of a couple plastic jars lmfao.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 5, 2010)

anyhoo the signature says it all lol. fuck em. 

i really dont care like i said im more sadenned by my cat than this whole sitcho im in.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2010)

man i didnt know bout thew cat till i read the thread bout you being raided, thats fucking harsh man. but its hardly surprising the pigs have never been known for their compassion have they.

dicks.

keep your chin up mate.


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 5, 2010)

mate my chins always up.. especially when they try there scare tactics it generally means they aint got shit and are hoping for a confession or something


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 5, 2010)

you know it man! just thought id offer the support


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 5, 2010)

yeah i know and it was greatly appreciated bro. 

i just felt like being a smartass


----------



## aussieguy111 (Jan 20, 2010)

Video removed in regards to pills...


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 20, 2010)

yeah a lot are changing it sux ill update to a new one soon


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey jester I hear they killed your cat 
fuck them I hope you beat the po-po


----------



## Jester88 (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah more or less. he was really sick and , he came back looking like shit and scared as fuck (something ive never seen on his face before - he was a staunch cat and really lovable, what im trying to say is he held himself with pride even to the end imho. even though he could barely breath and looked like shit) 

yeah ill report back either way for those interested, ill either have a how not to do shit (aka myth busted) or some really helpfull advice. 

i still havent recieved official charges or a summons yet (i think there being smartassy and making it harder for me to get legal help) more fool them cos if i cant get free legal aid ill be using the family lawyer (expensive but worth every cent= he will rip them and there case to shredds). though i have a feeeling i should be able to do that anyway with a bit of luck.

but like i said thats only if shit looks real bad.

thanks man. and yes you dont have to worry im going to try and stick it up em. they better have some sound evidence for the charges they are laying (well at least the ones i think there going to throw at me)


----------



## TITRATE (Feb 4, 2010)

What a great thread. Here is a step by step video on how to make THC Capsules aka Canna Caps. Hope you enjoy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDGr-vgYZ2Y


----------



## piffsmokingmaniac (Feb 4, 2010)

cool ill be back


----------



## Jester88 (Feb 6, 2010)

court papers recieved 

looks promising but i dont want to count my chickens before they hatch lol. . thanks for the support btw people.


----------



## eza82 (Feb 6, 2010)

hey jezz nice thread !


----------



## MR.Budder (Feb 12, 2010)

Water wash all oils for perfection


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 6, 2010)

sorry been gone a while...

umm whats your technique??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 6, 2010)

where the hell you been at man!?!?!? was beginning to wonder if the worst had happened


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 6, 2010)

what to me never lol. 

been in the trade a while lol. plus if i was in trouble youd see a big how not to thread or at least hear from the missus with a my man is a fucking unit thread.

but thanks bro its nice to know people be caring about me and all that.

ive just been busy lately and relaxing with the time i have spare. hopefully my last court date coming up soon. (i suppose i should note that weve had some minor victories though . ) 

so how have you been lately? i was starting to miss you guys lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

hell yeah man without gettin all slushy i was misin you too fella, pleased your on the road to free n clear mate. fuck the po po. 

lol my man is a unit thread hahahaa


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 7, 2010)

yeah im known to have my moments lol. 

yeah im getting there it should be wrapped up after on more court hearing hopefully


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

fingers toes and down belows crossed for you mate


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 7, 2010)

budder. 

basically after making some honey oil either with isoprphyl or butane you start mixing when its nearly dry untill it budders up. ima give this a shot soon. 

i can kinda see how your water wash may work now. 

ima give this a shot someday soon perhaps and report back. and possibly leave my reviews and reports on possible changes and what not to the whole idea.

dont see why you were trying to be so uptight abut it bro i was making budder when i was 16/17 it seems... thanks for actually helpin me figure out what people call it and the water wash idea its never occured to me. heres a rep

ill leave some links for people when i get around to it .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

i thought there was another step involved to making budder not just mashing up your bho oil!? n can you explain what washing thc with water does, i always thought thc was not water soluble, and the butane well its evapourating !? or am i missing somethin


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 7, 2010)

hes taking about the leftover contaminants. 

and i imagine he means run a little water over the almost finished product to get rid of any residue and wait for the water to dry. when nearly dry or well oil like again no water beads start mixing. 

i dunno thats just plan one, ill have more soon like i said and report back. tbth im not to fussed about any butane contaminants personally... ive seen far wose things in my life lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

kool man, yeah i thought thats what he meant but surely a better way to get all the butane out and any contaminents would be to lightly re cook the bho!?


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 7, 2010)

id do that to get the last of the water out and start mixing the budder probably.

umm re cook the bho??? 
i dont think heating can get all of them out afteral they didnt evaporate before... morso isnt that just like cleaning water for drinking wouldn you say. plus if you overheat youll risk degrading. its why i dont set my alcohol on fire to evaporate it as ive seen done with the alcohol method. 

once accidentally when i was a kid i set it on fire lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

hmm dunno if it would get all the contaminants out. 

cleaning water for drinking is done with uv light over here now. not sure what you mean bro by isnt that like cleaning the water!? 

i dunno im still confused as to why youd put water anywhere near it other than spraying the bho oil directly into water which ive done to see if it was easier to get out the tray ( it isnt, much ) 

lol setting your green dragon ablaze!


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 7, 2010)

i was at first but i my idea its just a quick soft rinse and evaporate then mix. i dont see much point either though a few extra contaminants should leave making a slightly better product if all goes well that is. 

like i said it wouldnt phaze me usually but yeah what the hell. ima try it on a reall small batch soon and see probably.

to make the oil easier to access try hating the tray a little bro. works well for me.

when i meant water i meant when your out the bush and want clean water you generally heat it up to make sure u dont get sick if your dodgy on drinking it lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 7, 2010)

ah got ya man kool.

yeah i generally sit my pyrex in a hot water bath when im extracting. 

im still chasing trying to make the stuff that looks like hard boiled sweets you know its like an amber piece of clear resin. not sure where im falling down with the tech tho


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 7, 2010)

look like sweets when its dry??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2010)

yeah like http://img3.imageshack.us/i/yummyoil.jpg/


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 8, 2010)

like tree sap


----------



## JSB1904 (Apr 11, 2010)

Big P said:


> hey howard i was recently pondering the same thing,
> 
> 
> like what if you made a heated alcohol tinciture but then u let all the alcohol evaperate so what your left with is a some super potent edible mash
> ...


Fantastic idea! =)


----------



## stayhiggh (Apr 12, 2010)

is it safe to make like a honey bee extractor from pill bottles?

will butane deteriorate this plastic?


----------



## Jester88 (Apr 13, 2010)

umm should be.

im ging to be doing a small batch with a little plastic alcohol bottle. came free with my mckenna .

just to test whether water helps too much.

i reckon you should be fine though .... ive used a pill bottle before though as said before there normally not big enough... ill also say i have yet to see butane react with anything ive used. plastic and rubber are generaly pretty resiliant to a lot of things but something as simple as glue can react so i see where your comming from.


----------



## headband707 (Apr 21, 2010)

SWEET BRO LOL....peace out Headband707


----------



## Jester88 (May 3, 2010)

JSB1904 said:


> Originally Posted by *Big P*
> hey howard i was recently pondering the same thing,
> 
> 
> ...







> Fantastic idea! =)


i got a pollen press with my herborizer bubblebags this makes heating in the oven or some place hot a possibility .

if you evaporate the tincture youl get left with oil. and yes just heat it up. i do it on pyrex over a flame or something hot. and generally my ccaps which i dry with good dry resins in tem are still good for smoking or eating. also makes scooping it up a lot easier. 

tincture is basically none evaporated hash oil. you wont be left with a mash at the end (or do you for some reason have lots of contaminants in your tincture??) you will be left with hash oil and some water which wont mix with the oil, once that evaporates youll have oil, let it dry out andheay up andscrape off ..

does that help bro..

thats my take on the situation andall i have to offer its bed time my meds have kicked in and yeah. medubluh muhublah lmfao. 



stayhiggh said:


> is it safe to make like a honey bee extractor from pill bottles?
> 
> will butane deteriorate this plastic?


 yeah you will be fine bro .



headband707 said:


> SWEET BRO LOL....peace out Headband707


no probs

or everyone whos looked ant the thread so far. dont boggart theresplenty to go around tenfold the pics been scalled down billions of times lol 

peace out 
j88


----------



## spikespegil (Jun 8, 2010)

on the topic of extraction using rubbing alcohol, DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT soak for 2 weeks it destroys everything you are trying to get all you end up with is a black oil, a quick wash of the plant matter (like 35-45 seconds) fast shake will give you a nice amber glass that is pure thc. do several washes extending the time a minute per wash and you will get several diff levels of hash each a diff color the more amber the more pure black is full of chlorophyll and other crap like your nutes you used in the grow. just my 2 cents and i get some amazing hash with the wash method however i recently bought bubble bags and they are pretty damn useful. work extremely well and nice and clean and easy.


----------



## gumball (Jun 8, 2010)

spikespegil said:


> on the topic of extraction using rubbing alcohol, DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT soak for 2 weeks it destroys everything you are trying to get all you end up with is a black oil, a quick wash of the plant matter (like 35-45 seconds) fast shake will give you a nice amber glass that is pure thc. do several washes extending the time a minute per wash and you will get several diff levels of hash each a diff color the more amber the more pure black is full of chlorophyll and other crap like your nutes you used in the grow. just my 2 cents and i get some amazing hash with the wash method however i recently bought bubble bags and they are pretty damn useful. work extremely well and nice and clean and easy.


So you just was say a half O in a cup of 90% alcohol, shake rapidly in a cup for less then a minute, and then what? Do you pour out the liquid and let the alcohol evaporate off, then smoke the remains? I have always heard it leaves an alcohol taste, do u agree?


----------



## Jester88 (Jun 29, 2010)

the method he was refering to is making honey oil from alcohol.... completely the same but different to what i was explaning and i think it was in the videos (though a lot have changed i may make a new thread soon as editings a bitch to get accomplished).. 

anyhoo im after everything where as hes only after the outer resin glands containing thc mainly if i wanted the honey oil or shards i would make honey oi and use butane or alcohol in the method hes described though id prolly use butane much faster and i get a really nice outcome, though alcohol in a quik swirl works fine too..This wasnt what i wwas describing.... i was describing what most people recognise as black oil...... it also deoes not i repeat does not kill every thing we were after it actualy givres us a chance to extract as many of the cannabinols as we can but yes as you said it gives you that black mess, this black mess is mainly caused because of the chlorophyll we carry over .. thc is just one component of the cannabis plant though yes its my favourite too though if im going to use alcohol i want all the cannabinols i can for numerous reasons... btw tell rick simpson black oils bad or usless. 

This wasnt what i was describing.... i was describing what most people recognise as black oil and its more commonly done or turns out this way......

anyhoo to gumball 
depending on ratios fuck all agitation should be required. in fact as little as possible the better the matter is suspended in a solvent and all we want is the outer resin glands when trying for this. then it would also benefit from a filter before evaporation as everything does really lol. i also use metho if the ethanol isnt available though the water is a pissoff takes longer to evaporate. this is why when i am after honey oil i use butane (venti is a good clean brand) its actually a lot faster... when im done i get really nice results.

but yeah when doing the black oil method ull see what i mean. btw chlorophyl is good for u lol.. dont know about smoked though were smoking it anyways so yeah fuck it..... 

whts more i i actually take somewhat of some pride in my resin extracting abilities. if u give that black oil a shot ull see its benefits too though i have to agree i onluy like the black stuff every now and then its normally honey oil (well generally amber tree sap hard crystal like shit that melts when its warmed lol). it all comes down to what ur after and yeah there both two different things so u cant really compare. tho if i use alcohol i generally just make the black shit otherwise if just go through the effort of water hash which is my favourite or the amber shit which can be made at excellent quality and fast.

anyhoo enough shit dribbling lol. sorry folks im pretty blitzed lol. 
much respect 
j88


----------



## Jester88 (Jun 29, 2010)

the method he was refering to is making honey oil from alcohol.... completely the same but different to what i was explaning and i think it was in the videos (though a lot have changed i may make a new thread soon as editings a bitch to get accomplished).. 

anyhoo im after everything where as hes only after the outer resin glands containing thc mainly if i wanted the honey oil or shards i would make honey oi and use butane or alcohol in the method hes described though id prolly use butane much faster and i get a really nice outcome, though alcohol in a quik swirl works fine too..This wasnt what i wwas describing.... i was describing what most people recognise as black oil...... it also deoes not i repeat does not kill every thing we were after it actualy givres us a chance to extract as many of the cannabinols as we can but yes as you said it gives you that black mess, this black mess is mainly caused because of the chlorophyll we carry over .. thc is just one component of the cannabis plant though yes its my favourite too though if im going to use alcohol i want all the cannabinols i can for numerous reasons... btw tell rick simpson black oils bad or usless. 

This wasnt what i was describing.... i was describing what most people recognise as black oil and its more commonly done or turns out this way......

anyhoo to gumball 
depending on ratios fuck all agitation should be required. in fact as little as possible the better the matter is suspended in a solvent and all we want is the outer resin glands when trying for this. then it would also benefit from a filter before evaporation as everything does really lol. i also use metho if the ethanol isnt available though the water is a pissoff takes longer to evaporate. this is why when i am after honey oil i use butane (venti is a good clean brand) its actually a lot faster... when im done i get really nice results.

but yeah when doing the black oil method ull see what i mean. btw chlorophyl is good for u lol.. dont know about smoked though were smoking it anyways so yeah fuck it..... 

whts more i i actually take somewhat of some pride in my resin extracting abilities. if u give that black oil a shot ull see its benefits too though i have to agree i onluy like the black stuff every now and then its normally honey oil (well generally amber tree sap hard crystal like shit that melts when its warmed lol). it all comes down to what ur after and yeah there both two different things so u cant really compare. tho if i use alcohol i generally just make the black shit otherwise if just go through the effort of water hash which is my favourite or the amber shit which can be made at excellent quality and fast.

anyhoo enough shit dribbling lol. sorry folks im pretty blitzed lol. 
much respect 
j88


----------



## gioua (Dec 12, 2011)

bumping back up.. some good info here for the members


----------



## 1KARNAGE1 (Mar 20, 2013)

old thread i know just trying to find some peoples experiences using pill bottles for bho tubes as pill bottles are made from #5 plastic which apperntly has a very poor resistance to paraffinic hydrocarbons which butane falls under. ive recently dont a run using an orange pill bottle and found my oil came out more amber/orangish and has a funny tase


----------



## 4204 (Jun 16, 2013)

can someone give me the ratio of weed alcohol


----------

